# Wollt ihr Untote bei der Horde?



## Suyou (21. Dezember 2007)

Tach Buffed Community !

also mich würde ja mal eure Meinung zu Untoten in WoW interessieren . Untote haben ja im Vorspiel (Warcraft3) nix mit der Horde am Hut und mit den Ally´s erst recht nicht , also ist und bleibt für jeden Feind .Nun sind sie ja schon seit längerem (*g*) bei der Horde ohne jeglichen geschichtlichen Grund ... einfach so da, 
also postet wir ihr das findet !(Prister können Untote reviven ööhh joar? sind die dann net wieder lebendig !)


und bitte keine Kommentare die net zum Thema beitragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (auch keine anderen schlauen Kommentare die zu mäckerein führen :> !)



mfg


----------



## Kai1994 (21. Dezember 2007)

Untote sind nice....
aber das mit priest das geht net...sie würden ya verbannt oder?^^


----------



## Juliy (21. Dezember 2007)

Horde = Böse

Untote = Böse

Also passts


----------



## Chakor (21. Dezember 2007)

auf meinem server besteht die halbe horde aus untoten^^
Nebenbei haben sie Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suyou (21. Dezember 2007)

ja das beide Böse sind is ja klar ^^ aber so ohne zusammenhang sind die da !


----------



## Korgor (21. Dezember 2007)

Warum sollten Undeads net dazu gehören, die passen mal besser zur Horde als zu den Allis.
Und erreichen wirst eh nix mit der Umfrage, hrhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miathos (21. Dezember 2007)

lol keine untote bei der Horde... wo kommen dann diese ganzen zomfg crit! untoten schurken hin? da wären dann ja -50% der horde spieler weg..^^


----------



## Hernwhaga (21. Dezember 2007)

Ja natürlich.Das einzige Volk ,das ich nich will sind die Mode-Blutelfen


----------



## Ðeathknight15 (21. Dezember 2007)

Die Horde besteht aus Völkern die von allen Seiten was auf die Fresse bekommen haben ^^
Passt also irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suyou (21. Dezember 2007)

lol ,



ich will auch nix mit der Umfrage erreichen im sinne von *wusch ud´s wurden von gms gelöscht* , ich wollte nur eure Meinung dazu hören .


----------



## Nanubis (21. Dezember 2007)

find die allianz viel viel "böser" und gemeiner als die horde

die menschen sind rassisten (sie nehmen nur ähnelnde "gestalten" aka zwerge / gnome usw. in die allianz auf) weiteres haben sie z.b. die friedlichen trolle OHNE GRUND mit einer flotte angegriffen. die orks wurden auch nicht tolleriert, obwohl ein friedensvertrag angeboten wurde. dieser wurde von den menschen verweigert und die boten brachial getötet. sie verbannten die blutelfen (damals hochelfen) und sperrten sie in dalaran ein.

also ich weiß nicht, was an der allianz "gut" sein soll...

ach ja, for the horde


----------



## Raqill (21. Dezember 2007)

Du hast wohl nicht gemerkt das die Untoten die "Verlassenen" sind ... Da sie sich den Bann von Lich König entziehen konnten . Und sylvanas ist eine Allianz mit der Horde eingegangen ...


----------



## Náyla. (21. Dezember 2007)

Nun, da muss man wohl etwas weiter ausholen. Es gibt ja einmal die "Scourge"-Untoten und die "Forsaken"-Untoten.

Während die "Scourge"-Untoten die "Bösen" (immer ein schlechtes Wort) sind und alles zerstören wollen, sind die "Forsaken"-Untoten unter der Führung von der Banshee "Sylvanas Windrunner" auf die andere Seite gewechselt.
Der persönliche Punkt der Rache an Arthas war ausschlaggebend für "Sylvanas Windrunner", gegen die "Scourge"-Untoten vorzugehen. Das ist ein Grund, warum auch in der WC3 Kampagne Untote gegen Untote kämpfen.

Wer mal ganz genau aufpasst sieht eine Nachtelfe in Undercity, diese trägt den Namen "Sylvanas Windrunner", oh welch ein Zufall. Nachdem sie geholfen hat, die "Scourge"-Untoten zu vertreiben und die Invasion der "Brennenden Legion" zu unterbinden, hat die Horde ihr Unterschlupf gewährt.

So kommen wir schlussendlich zur vorhandenen Tatsache, dass es Untote bei der Horde gibt und somit auch gegen die "Scourge"-Untoten kämpfen, wie der Rest von Allianz und Horde auch.

 (Geschichte gerade aus dem Gedächtnis aufgeschrieben, bitte eventuelle Fehler oder Ungenauigkeiten zu entschuldigen, Danke)


----------



## Eraböserjunge (21. Dezember 2007)

jaa genaaauu die untoten sind einfach so bei der horde schon klar ...omg ...natürlich nicht !!!!die natürlich nicht die haben sich unter sylvanas windläufer (arrg deutsche namen)von der geißel warscheinlich die untoten wie du sie meinst abgespalten und sind dann der horde beigetreten weil die sie akzeptiert haben 

achja die allianz is böse ...dumm und arrogant


----------



## #BaSHeD (21. Dezember 2007)

Was is mit Tauren? Sind die irgendwie Böse? Nein! Und sie gehören trotzdem zur Horde. 

UDs gehören einfach zur Horde.


----------



## KennyKiller (21. Dezember 2007)

Wie ich das mit bekommen habe , haben sich die Untoten der Horde angeschlossen um zu töten oder irgednetwas zu vernichten, wenn dei allys den Streit angefangen hätten , hätten sie auch zu denen gehen können!


----------



## Deathfriend (21. Dezember 2007)

ich habe gehört das man zwischen brennende legion und untote unterscheidet ... die brennenden legionen werden doch von den lords befohlen .... die untoten sind frei in ihrem handeln ... ich glaube wurde durch sylvannas ermöglicht ... also untote sind nicht die die die ihr aus  w3 kennt ..... das ist die brennende legion 
und untote sind doch mal echt die geilste horde klasse .... (sogar für euch allis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Suyou (21. Dezember 2007)

@ Náyla.  hmmmmm... das könnte schon irgendwie so sein wüsste aber net wo die Untoten gegen die Untoten kämpfen in der Kampagne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lasse mich aber gerne umstimmen : D 



bleibt noch die Frage mit den Reviven offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suyou (21. Dezember 2007)

#BaSHeD schrieb:


> Was is mit Tauren? Sind die irgendwie Böse? Nein! Und sie gehören trotzdem zur Horde.
> 
> UDs gehören einfach zur Horde.




defeniere böse  ;>


sry für doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeRuM (21. Dezember 2007)

Doimli schrieb:


> Wie ich das mit bekommen habe , haben sich die Untoten der Horde angeschlossen um zu töten oder irgednetwas zu vernichten, wenn dei allys den Streit angefangen hätten , hätten sie auch zu denen gehen können!


Falsch !
Die Verlassenen haben einfach Verbündete im Kampf gegen die Geißel gesucht,
Und da die Allianz nihcts mit denen zu tun haben wollte sind die zur Horde.


----------



## Dark Guardian (21. Dezember 2007)

Untote sind "lebende Leichen".

Das heißt sie LEBEN: Und was lebt kann auch wiederbelebt werden o_O


----------



## luzi-kun (21. Dezember 2007)

1. Untote bei der Horde = "Die Verlassenen"
2. Die Verlassenen =/= Böse
3. Horde =/= Böse
4. Die Verlassenen =/= Untot. Untote sind Seelen- und Willenlos. Die Verlassenen allerdings nicht. Daher gelten sie als Humanoide und nicht als Untote, so wie ihre Geschwister der Geißel.

Kein Geschichtlicher Grund? Soso. Aha. Da hat wohl wer nicht aufgepasst.
Was zwischen WC3- FT und WoW passiert wird wärend einiger Quests, etc. erzählt. Selbst im Prolog der Verlassenen wird erklärt das sie sich der Horde angeschlossen haben, da sie alleine nicht gegen die Geißel bestehen könnten.


----------



## Suyou (21. Dezember 2007)

na okkkk da hat der Suyou mal net aufgepasst ... sry : D


----------



## Dominanz (21. Dezember 2007)

eeeeey wir sind garnicht so böööse
tod und verderben für die menscheit sind die logische konsequenz daraus das man in nem untoten leben verdammt viel zeit hat


----------



## The Holy Paladin (21. Dezember 2007)

> Horde = Böse
> 
> Untote = Böse
> 
> Also passts



Genau.


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (21. Dezember 2007)

Dieses ganze gut und böse giebts in wow nicht. Wenn mans ganz genau nemen müsste müssten sich die Horde und die Allianz ja eigentlich vertragen. Immerhin haben sie ja GEMEINSAM am Berg Hyjal die Welt gerettet. Aber nein, sie verhauen sich lieber wieder gegenseitig. 

Und das die Hordler sagen das die Allianz böse ist und die Allianzler sagen das die horde böse ist liegt an den PvP Servern. Denn da isses egal auf welcher Fraktion man ist, jeder wird gerne mal von der Gegenfraktion gecampt. Giebt sone Idioten sowol bei der Allianz als auch bei der Horde. Also nix mit die einen sind gut und die anderen sind böse...so gesehen sind beide böse. 



Zum Thema: 
Ich hab mich auch immer gefragt was die bei der Horde machen. Aber sie sind seid WC3 nunmal da gewesen und sie waren ja auch mehr oder weniger wichtig für die Story. Also mussten sie auch in WoW da sein. Und bei der Allianz hätten sie wirklich nicht reingepasst. Da hätt ich gerne mal das Gesicht der ganzen Palas gesehen. Also hatt sich Sylvanas der Horde naja nicht angeschlossen sondern eher verbündet. (Schonmal aufgefallen das Undercity nur neutral ist wenn man kein Untoter ist? Und nicht wie alle anderen Freundlich?) da sieht man das die nicht 100% dazugehören sondern das mehr so ein zwecksbündniss ist. 

Wo Blizz meiner meinung nach fehler gemacht hatt: 
Sylvanas ist ne Nachtelfe???? Die ist ne Hochelfe, also müsste sie Blutelfenohren haben, hatt sie aber nicht. 
Und Priester passt zu den Untoten auch nocht so ganz. OK klar Shadows passen super. Aber Heiligpriester und Untot? Das passt finde ich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Forentroll (21. Dezember 2007)

Gut und Böse gibt es nicht, dass is genau so wie das Vorurteil "USA - Gut / Russland - Böse Kommunisten"
Das Volk auf das böse am ehesten zutrifft sind, wie im RL auch, die Menschen. 

Und Sylvanas war sogar mal eine Hochelfin! Blut- und Nachtelfen enstammen aus dieser Linie. Die Nachtelfen leben ohne Magie und die Blutelfen konnten nicht widerstehen


----------



## Malakas (21. Dezember 2007)

Náyla. schrieb:


> Nun, da muss man wohl etwas weiter ausholen. Es gibt ja einmal die "Scourge"-Untoten und die "Forsaken"-Untoten.
> 
> Während die "Scourge"-Untoten die "Bösen" (immer ein schlechtes Wort) sind und alles zerstören wollen, sind die "Forsaken"-Untoten unter der Führung von der Banshee "Sylvanas Windrunner" auf die andere Seite gewechselt.
> Der persönliche Punkt der Rache an Arthas war ausschlaggebend für "Sylvanas Windrunner", gegen die "Scourge"-Untoten vorzugehen. Das ist ein Grund, warum auch in der WC3 Kampagne Untote gegen Untote kämpfen.
> ...




Danke,
sehr schön,  die Storie...ungefähr so hab ich sie auch in erinnerung...bis auf den Verrat von Arthas an Sylvanas eigentlich komplett.

die umfrage an sich ist ja ganz interessant, genausogut könnte ich fragen , warum sind die blutelfen nicht bei der Allianz... in WC3 sind das immerhin die Heiler und Magier der Menschen...


----------



## kintaroohe (21. Dezember 2007)

Undeath = Horde
feddisch xD


----------



## Tardok (21. Dezember 2007)

Also untote gehören auf jeden fall zur horde!!
die haben style  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (21. Dezember 2007)

es gibt auch bei wow kein gut und böse. alles ist eine frage des standpunktes. ich halt es sogar für "böse" das die allianz den verlassenen nicht helfen wollte. waren ja früher immerhin auch menschen , und wollten ja sogar das gleiche wie die allianz--> die geißel bekämpfen. und da werden die doch glatt aus ästhetischen gründen net in den bund der allianz aufgenommen und da soll die horde böse sein?^^


----------



## Fochi (21. Dezember 2007)

Hier kennt sich jemand nicht aus oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ALSO *weit aushohl*: Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere;

Die Untoten haben sich von der Legion abgespalten und Kämpfen mit der Horde gegen die Allianz
und die Legion, weil die Legion sie verderbt hat, da Sie früher Willenlose "Zombies" waren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffe ich hab das so Richtig Rekapituliert was ich noch wusste 

(das mit dem willenlos und abgespalten stimmt das weiß ich noch xD)


----------



## Malakas (21. Dezember 2007)

Also liebe Leutz, 

hat vielleicht nix mit dem thema zu tun, aber jedesmal les ich 
das mit dem Gut und Böse...das ist doch jetzt aber echt mal albern ~_~

Wer hat sich das überhaupt ausgedacht. Spiele ich Horde, sind pvp technisch die Allies die "bösen". oder der feind, oder der Gegner...wenn ich dann Allianz seiten ein Hexer!!!! spiele, dann bin ich aufeinmal ein böser ?

Ist ein Paladin, der ja seit Uther,bekanntlich für das Licht steht irgendwann fraktionsangehörig böse ??? 

Ah jetzt hab ich´s ... der Priester. holly = gut Shadowform= böse 

das macht wenigsten rp mässig noch sinn..

aber Horde ist böse und die Allianz verkörpter das böse..das ist einfach nur bullshit, kinderkaka , dummgebabbel, ohne jeden verstand...  sorry aber das musst ich echt mal loswerden.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ist das alles nur so ne flame-geschichte, wie in erster oder sowas ??? 

weil wenn das jemand ernst meint, kann das nur jemand sein der im Kindergarten das spielzeug abgenommen bekommen hat..


----------



## Náyla. (21. Dezember 2007)

Das Priester in WoW Untote "wiederbeleben" und mit "Heiliges Licht" heilen können (In WC3 gabs dadurch mächtig Aua an den Untoten) ist halt einfach eine Sache von Blizzard. Man könnte die Untoten nur nicht mit Hexenmeistern heilen (Todesmantel) und das nur alle ... 3? Minuten.
Da Blizzard das allerdings nicht wollte, haben sie mal eben einfach das wunderschöne, allumfassende "Humanoide" genommen und damit alle Geschöpfe in eine Gruppe gepackt, die "menschlich" aussehen (2 Arme, 2 Beine, 1 Kopf etc pp). Dadurch sind Untoten innerlich (*hust*) genau gleich wie z.B. Menschen.

Das dies in der "Realität" natürlich nicht so ist, ist klar. Aber man kann in einem Fantasy-Spiel nicht mit Realität.

Und stell dir mal vor, du könntest mit deinen Heilzaubern Schaden an Untoten machen. Also die Heiler in unserem Raid knallen auch schonmal 8-9k Heilungen raus, wenn das als Schaden an einen Untoten rauskommt macht bald jeder einen Bogen um jeden Heiler.

Des Weiteren ist es viel zu umständlich eine neue Zauber-Kette zu entwickeln, mit der man Untote "heilen" kann und bei "Lebenden" keine Effekte hat.


----------



## Genomchen (21. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hab für "ne..." gevotet, ich find die irgendwie nicht gut....


----------



## Schleppel (21. Dezember 2007)

ausserdem ist das vitalismus!!!

ich mein da sagt man wem dass man tot is und die leute schaun einen an als ob sie einen geist gesehen haben! und es wird einem alles weggenommen nur weil man tot ist!
nun haben die meisten die demotivation überwunden und sind aus den särgen gekrochen, weil sie eingesehen haben das einfach liegen bleiben keine dauerhafte lösung sein kann, jetzt das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die schweigende Mehrheit verlangt mehr Rechte für die Toten!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghodi (21. Dezember 2007)

Jeden tag eine neue Irrsinnige Umfrage!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (21. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephrâm (21. Dezember 2007)

...die UNTOTEN bei der HORDE sind keine UNTOTEN, im eigentlichen Sinne...
Sie sind die Verlassenen, die untoten, die sich vom Lichkönig abgewandt haben...
Sie haben sich der restlichen Horde angeschlossen, um ihre Pläne weiterverfolgen zu können...


----------



## Littleheroe (21. Dezember 2007)

es fehlt die auswahlmöglichkeit: was wollen die bei DENEN

weihn?


----------



## jeNoova (21. Dezember 2007)

Hättest du dich ein wenig mit der WoW Geschichte beschäftigt wüsstest du, dass dies nicht die Geißel ist sondern Die Verlassenen sprich sie haben sich von der Armee des Lich Königs der seien Befehle von der Legion erhalten hat entzogen und sich ihre eigene Stadt gegründet damit sie in Freiheit leben können und sind auch nur ein Pflicht Bündniss mit der Horde eingegangen..q_q


----------



## dread42 (21. Dezember 2007)

also das manche hier sagen, dass die allianz nicht mit den untoten zusammen arbeiten wollte ist so nicht richtig, immerhin haben die allianz und die verlassenen zusammen gegen die geißel gekämpft und sie aus der ehemaligen hauptstadt der menschen vertrieben. danach wollte die allianz, dass die verlassenen aus ihrer zurückeroberten hauptstadt verschwinden, doch sylvannas war das anderer meinung und hat den anführer der allianz umlegen lassen (hatte sie von anfang an geplant). dann hat sie aus der hauptstadt undercity gemacht um von dort aus weiter gegen arthas zu kämpfen.


----------



## Bloodex (21. Dezember 2007)

Könn die ganzen kleinen Kiddys hier ma mit ihrer stumpfen einteilung in Gut und Böse aufhören, das ist ja grauenvoll.


----------



## Ziuziu (21. Dezember 2007)

naja irgendiwe wenn ich mir die texte am anfang und wenn ich einen neuen char mache bei der horde hört es sich bei allen rassen von der horde so an als würden sie sich net brauchen und nur zusammen halten weil sie sonst zerstört werden würden teilweise nciht mal durch die ally^^.


----------



## seymerbo (21. Dezember 2007)

Juliy schrieb:


> Horde = Böse
> 
> Untote = Böse
> 
> Also passts





looooool?



in der wenn man die story kennt sie eigentl die Hordler besser als die allis

die allys sehn bloß lieber aus


----------



## heavy-metal (21. Dezember 2007)

ich muss bashed absolut recht gebe horde is einfach eine fraktion die zusammen leben das hat nix mit gut oder böse zu tun - beide haben in ihren augen gute absichten


----------



## ragosh (21. Dezember 2007)

warum ist allianz gut? weil die allianz die menschen elfen gnome und zwerge haben ( und menschliche gestalten sind halt für die meisten einfach "gut")

warum  ist hore böse? weil die horde tauren ( sind in der mythologie böse) orks (sowieso böse^^) untote ( schaut euch zombiefilme an und ihr wisst es) und trolle ( naja sie sind gemütlich und cool ^^ und haben hörner also böse.)^^


hoffe das das die sache mit gunt und böse erklärt, es is zwar umgekehrt denn ally hat ihre arroganz und rasismus und horde ( müsst ihr vervollständigen kenn mich net aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab nur allychars und nie warcraft gespielt^^)


sry ich bin permanenter kleinschreiber und rechtschreibfehler sind mir auch relativ egal^^


----------



## Afinogenov61Tim (21. Dezember 2007)

hi Leute,

Spiele selber UD was man vllt am Avatar erkennen kann und ich sage mal ganz klar UD gehört zur Horde wie Nachtelfen zur Allianz





MFG Afinogenov61Tim


----------



## Ishvara (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann nur sagen das Blizzard schon so viel geändert hat an der story , von dem her ists eigentlich wurscht das die UD bei der Horde ist. Darüberhinaus sind die UD bei allen Horde Rassen Neutral ?...


----------



## Ganker03 (21. Dezember 2007)

also:
Allianz is nicht gut!
Guckt euch zB mal die Story an...
Orks werden als "friedliebendes" Volk bezeichnet, aber werden dann von, bin mir nich sicher,irgendwie Kel'thuzad oda so beeinflusst und dadurch erst zu einer bösen, alles niedermetzelnden Horde.
Die Tauren sind nur auf Seiten der Horde, weil sie Hilfe im Krieg gegen die Zentauren bekommen haben.
Dann siehe man einmal die Menschen: Sie wollten die Orks auslöschen, weil sie DACHTEN die Orks wären böse, und letztendlich konnte dies nur durch Jaina Poudmoores "Verrat" abgehalten werden.
Also wer ist da böse :/

PS: Ich denke die Untoten gehören zur Horde, da sie nicht die Untoten sind die von Arthas beherrscht werden.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Klar will ich die Undeads bei der Horde!
Plöde Frage! Außerdem sind sie nun mal da, was willst du machen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (21. Dezember 2007)

Raqill schrieb:


> Du hast wohl nicht gemerkt das die Untoten die "Verlassenen" sind ... Da sie sich den Bann von Lich König entziehen konnten . Und sylvanas ist eine Allianz mit der Horde eingegangen ...


weil als sie die verlassenen "gegründet" hat waren se auch ziemlich allein gegen die geißel!


----------



## Suyou (21. Dezember 2007)

Ghodi schrieb:


> Jeden tag eine neue Irrsinnige Umfrage!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




und immer wieder erfüllen uns spammer die Herzen mit freude ! ;> 



was schrieb ich am anfang der umfrage ? -.-


*edit* warum sind die blutelfen nicht bei der Allianz... in WC3 sind das immerhin die Heiler und Magier der Menschen... 


sehr schöne Frage , kann das jemand beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Schleppel (21. Dezember 2007)

ich werde BROSCHÜREN verteilen...jaaa!

tod ja fort nein!

ICH bin gerne grau!


----------



## Balta_79 (21. Dezember 2007)

Náyla. schrieb:


> Wer mal ganz genau aufpasst sieht eine Nachtelfe in Undercity, diese trägt den Namen "Sylvanas Windrunner", oh welch ein Zufall.



Sie war Blutelfin...(quest  wo auch das lied der Sin'dorei gesungen  wird von ihr)


----------



## Balta_79 (21. Dezember 2007)

Balta_79 schrieb:


> Sie war Blutelfin...(quest  wo auch das lied der Sin'dorei gesungen  wird von ihr)



Warum sie nicht bei der Allianz sind...wird eigentlich sogar auf der Wow-Europe Homepage beantwortet.


----------



## Gnutz (21. Dezember 2007)

Fochi schrieb:


> Hier kennt sich jemand nicht aus oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genauer: Die brennende Legion brauchte die "Geißel" nicht mehr, die sie (durch den Lichkönig) erschaffen haben. Deshalb verrät Arthas Illidan einen Weg gegen die brennende Legion. Trotzdem sind diese "Geißel-Untoten" die Bösen, die man nicht spielen kann (außer in WCIII), die man dann in Northrend bekämpft (und die übrigens hauptsächlich noch immer willenlos sind, allerdings nicht unter dem Einfluss von der brennenden Legion, sondern vom Lichkönig.)
Die Verlassenen sind die Hordler, sie haben einen freien Willen bekommen, nachdem der Lichkönig geschwächt wurde (durch Illidan). Jetzt wollen sie Rache an dem Lichkönig nehmen, wie schon gesagt haben sie sich, da sie alleine zu schwach wären, der Horde angeschlossen. Aber es sind immer noch Untote, und deshalb stehen sie am Anfang nicht wie die andren Völker "freundlich", sondern "neutral" zur Horde. (Soviel ich weiß gilt das gleiche für die Blutelfen, da diese ja vorher richtig zu Allianz gehörten, außer dass die Verlassen und die Blutelfen freundlich sind, weil Sylvanas ja auch praktisch eine Blutelfe ist)


----------



## Kelthan (21. Dezember 2007)

(es ist 22:20 weswegen ich mal die 3. seite übersprungen hab *müde*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

gut und böse gibt es in wow net wirklich. Frühestens ab Warcraft 3 sollte man eher sagen das es verschiedene Völker/Rassen gibt die einfach ums überleben gibt. Horde sind die ausgestoßenen und die Allianz die "Ur-Einwohner" Azeroths/Östlichem Königreich.  Der Scharlachrote kreuzzug z.B. hat seine Fanatischen Ideale für die sie kämpfen. Shattrath ist ein Bündnis aus Überlebenden und Wiederständlern der Scherbenwelt gegen die Legion. (mehr will mir in mom net einfallen...) So gut wie fast jede Fraktion kämpft einfach nur noch um das Existenzrecht. Die einzig richtigen bösen sind wohl die geißel und die Legion ;p

Btw: Laut Blizzard können Horde und Allys in Wrath of the Lich King bis zu einen gewissen Grad zusammenarbeiten. wenn Blizzard das richtig umsetzt (was ich bezweifle, wahrscheinlich eher so ne Art AQ eröffnungsq etc) dann können die Allys sich schonma dran gewöhnen das Untote mit Gnomen zusammenarbeiten *g*.

(entschuldigt meinen miesen Satzbau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

€dit: hab für jou gestimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Kelthan


----------



## Fochi (21. Dezember 2007)

Geißel = Böse

Allianz = Doof(e - oft - kiddies)

Horde = Die Lieberen als anderen !

Kurz und Verständlich
(wers nicht versteht, Käse zum Wine!)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Dezember 2007)

ein <3 für untote. haben ja kein eigenes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (21. Dezember 2007)

Nanubis schrieb:


> find die allianz viel viel "böser" und gemeiner als die horde
> 
> die menschen sind rassisten (sie nehmen nur ähnelnde "gestalten" aka zwerge / gnome usw. in die allianz auf) weiteres haben sie z.b. die friedlichen trolle OHNE GRUND mit einer flotte angegriffen. die orks wurden auch nicht tolleriert, obwohl ein friedensvertrag angeboten wurde. dieser wurde von den menschen verweigert und die boten brachial getötet. sie verbannten die blutelfen (damals hochelfen) und sperrten sie in dalaran ein.
> 
> ...


/sign die Allianz ist viel naiver als die Horde (nachdem die Orcs vom Blutfluch befreit wurden, jedenfalls) und das mein ich nicht nur so sondern auch Storytechnisch


----------



## Galdera (22. Dezember 2007)

natürlich gehören die untoten zur horde, wer geht schon zu denen die gnome dulden (ständig rutscht man auf ihnen aus weil man sie übersieht)  xD

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/races/undead.html

für Fürstin Sylvanas!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alexaner666 (22. Dezember 2007)

untote bei wow sind feige verräter der geißel und der menschen.ich spiele zwar selber nen undead krieger allerdings ist die fraktion einfach nur jämmerlich.wenn man sich lange mit der vorgeschichte undd wc3 befasst hat begreift man doch schnell das
horde=gut
allianz(menschen)=gut
Legion=böse
Geißel=böse aber sau cool
verlassene=niemand mag sie,abschaum der menschen.verstecken sich vom lichking geführt von ihrer anführerin,der verräterin sylvanas.
bei der horde haben die verlassenen überhaupt nichts zu suchen.
um genau zu sein haben sie weder bei der allianz noch bei der horde etwas zu suchen.
Also:
Heil Thrall!
Heil Arthas!!!
Verrecke Sylvanas



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (22. Dezember 2007)

Ohne einen ganz bestimmten Untoten würde ich Mittwochs Ingame verhungern. :>


----------



## Soiphos (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich spiele einen Untoten und wäre gerne meine eigene Fraktion. ^^
Ist ja iwie so, dass die UD nen pakt mit der Horde eingegangen sind weil sie mussten oder so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bäumchenpfleger (22. Dezember 2007)

Also ich kläre das ganze mal auf:
Ursprünglich gehörten die Untoten der Geissel an die von Kel'Thuzad und dann später von Arthas angeführt wurde. Als die Geissel die Hochelfenstadt Silbermond erobert hatte , verwandelte er die Königin Sylvanas Windrunner in eine Banshee (Untotenfrau). Sie gibt vor auf seiner Seite zu sein hintergeht in jedoch und gründet ihr eigenes Volk...
... Die Verlassenen !! Sylvanas Windrunner schloss sich der Horde an um zusammen mit ihr Arthas zu besiegen. Esgibt also die wirklich bösen Untoten, die von Arthas und die Verlassenen die so halbwegs "gut" sind. Auch das mit den Priestern geht meiner Meinung nach sehr gut auf,der Mensch der halt gestorben ist war halt ein Priester und hat seine Lehren nach dem Tod behalten. Und abgesehen davon gibt es ja auch noch Schattenpriester ;-)


----------



## Heinzitaur (22. Dezember 2007)

tschilpi schrieb:


> /sign die Allianz ist viel naiver als die Horde (nachdem die Orcs vom Blutfluch befreit wurden, jedenfalls) und das mein ich nicht nur so sondern auch Storytechnisch



Is ja eigentlich auch nur realistisch oder nicht? Das "Hauptvolk" der Allianz sind die Menschen, und nu kuck doch mal die Welt an^^.

Naja zum Thema: also die Verlassenen passen (wenn sie überhaupt zu jemandem passen) zur Horde, ganz einfach aus dem Grund, dass die Horde ein Zusammenschluß von gejagten, verfolgten Völkern ist. Die Fraktionen der Horde kämpfen ums Überleben: Trolle wurden von Menschen und Murlocs, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, fast ausgerottet; die Orcs wurden quasi hintergangen und ihr Friedensangebot grundlos ausgeschlagen; die Tauren kämpfen seit Ewigkeiten um ihre Heimat, die von Zentauren und diesen Wildschweinhumanoiden heimgesucht wird; und die Untoten müssen sich in Tirisfal und in den Pestländern, von denen ja rein geographisch eine unmittelbare Bedrohung ausgeht, gegen den Scharlachroten Kreuzzug und die Geißel wehren. Dasselbe gilt für die Blutelfen, denen die Geißel ja böse auf die Mütze gegeben hat (und die sich der Horde anschlossen, da ja die alten Verbündeten, die Allianz, offensichtlich nicht mehr helfen wollte/konnte whatever).

So...
wohingegen die Allianz sich als "Weltpolizei" in Azeroth sieht und alles, was anders ist, zu unterdrücken oder zu vernichten versucht, da ja der kompletten Welt die eigenen Ansichten aufzudrücken sind. 

Jetz sollte man doch eigentlich sehen, dass die Seitenwahl der Verlassenen (und ich wähle bewusst hier nicht das Wort Untote, da das nicht ganz korrekt ist in dem Zusammenhang, finde ich zumindest...) Sinn macht...sie stehen auf der Seite der Horde, einem Zusammenschluß der aus der Not geboren wurde, aber sich durch die Zeit gefestigt hat (gerade das Dreieck Trolle/Orcs/Tauren).


----------



## Hojo (22. Dezember 2007)

@ Heinzitaur

Soweit allesok was du da sagst...nur...das sie auf der Seite der Horde stehen...es gibt da einige Qs wo ich immerwieder dran zweifel das sie wirkliche Verbündete sind... 

Als Beispiel die Q die man von den beiden Verlassenen da vorm Eingang zum Gebirgspass der Totenwinde bekommt... wo man da ja angeblich das Wahrheitsserum für den Gefangenen zusammenbraut und in wirklichkeit stirbt er ja dadran bevor er sagen kann was er über die Verlassenen rausgefunden hat.

Dann der Abgesanten der Verlassenen im neuen Dorf der Grimtotems in den Marchen ... und ich glaube da war noch einige Punkte die mich stutzen lassen.

Gut..jetzt mag es sein das innerhalb dieser Fraktion einige Leute sind die machen was sie wollen und glauben sie werden nicht entdeckt...ähnlich wie die Hexenmeister und Thrall... aber..trauen tue ich dem ganzen haufen nicht wirklich...*g*

Ansonsten...ja..sie passen ganz gut zur Horde... wurde hier ja auch shcon oft begründet warum.


----------



## DieKao (22. Dezember 2007)

was man hier teilweise für einen müll lesen muss..ARGH

1. Sylvanas war ne HOCHELFE! So hießen die bevor Arthas mit der Geißel in ihr Land eingefallen ist und den Sonnenbrunnen korumpiert hat, im Zuge dessen hat er sich Sylvanas geschnappt und ne Banshee aus ihr gemacht

2. Als Illidan im Auftrag von Kil'jaeden (wenn ich mich net irre) gegen den Lich König vorging war dieser so geschwächt dass sich Sylvanas von seinem Einfluß loslösen konnte so wie einige andere Untote, das sind dann die Verlassenen und die haben mit der Geißel nix am Hut und sich der Horde angeschlossen weil sie bei den Menschen sicher keiner wollte, was wohl daran liegt dass zuvor die Geißel (also Untote) ganz Lorderon in Schutt und Asche gelegt hat.

3. Die Überlebendes Hochelfen waren von ihrer Endlosen Magiequelle (dem Sonnenbrunnen) abgeschnitten, und sind seitdem Blutelfen, die halt Quellen der Magie suchen um ihren Durst zu stillen(damit sie nicht verrückt werden, hab vergessen wie die dann wieder heißen aber ziemlich am Anfang bei den Blutelfen sieht man die)

4. Sylvanas ist natürlich net so blöd einen auf "Wir gegen alle" zu machen, daher -> Zweckbündnis mit der Horde, denn die Allys scheiden aus oben genannten Gründen irgendwie aus.

und die Horde ist auch net Böse, es sind einfach 2 Fraktionen die sich im Krieg befinden, zu großem Teil weil alte Feindbilder noch immer vorhanden sind, obwohl die Orks der Horde nichts mit den Blutrünstigen Orks zu tun haben die die Menschen angegriffen haben, oder die Verlassenen mit der Geißel, und Tauren sind eigentlich total friedliche Zeitgenossen Ö_ö von daher könnten Allianz und Horde genausogut ihr Kriegsbeil begraben nur dann gäbs kein PvP, ist also irgendwie son bisl aufgesetzt die ganze Feindschaft, aber was sol man machen, wäre ja so auch n bisl langweilig ohne den Konflikt zwischen den Beiden gell ^^

und nochwas : Auf Youtube kann man sich Alle Videos und Zwischensequenzen von Warcraft 3 anschauen, das sollten einige hier vielleicht mal tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawkens (22. Dezember 2007)

Also ich habe bisher noch keine Untoten bei der Horde gesehen, heissen zwar Untote, sind aber Humanoide...


Aber sollten sie doch nochmal wieder Untote werden könnt ihr mir ruhig Bescheid geben, mein Pala freut sich...


----------



## DieKao (22. Dezember 2007)

Hawkens schrieb:


> Also ich habe bisher noch keine Untoten bei der Horde gesehen, heissen zwar Untote, sind aber Humanoide...
> Aber sollten sie doch nochmal wieder Untote werden könnt ihr mir ruhig Bescheid geben, mein Pala freut sich...



kleine Anekdote an dieser Stelle : Die Verlassen galten sogar zuerst als Untote, was dazu führte das kleine Pala Gruppen ganz Undercity niedermachten xD kurz darauf wurden sie zu Humanoiden erklärt. Balance und so gell ^^


----------



## Hawkens (22. Dezember 2007)

DieKao schrieb:


> kleine Anekdote an dieser Stelle : Die Verlassen galten sogar zuerst als Untote, was dazu führte das kleine Pala Gruppen ganz Undercity niedermachten xD kurz darauf wurden sie zu Humanoiden erklärt. Balance und so gell ^^



Genau, und deswegen sind sie nun keine Untoten mehr sondern Humanoide, nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben...


----------



## LethalDoze (22. Dezember 2007)

schau dir mals intro von UD an da heißts, dass die die horde nur benutzen wollen naja zur freien entscheidung.
ich weiß nur horde FTW und UD warlocks schon 3x  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@ Holy Paladin: net immer allesss nachbrabbeln


----------



## Vanitra (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab vorgestern einen Tauren angefangen, hatte in der Testphase einen Undead und einen Blutelfen. Vom gut und böse Standpunkt ausgesehen hätten diese 3 besser eine eigene neutrale Fraktion bekommen sollen. Aber das wollte Blizzard nicht und/oder es hätte auch geschichtlich nicht in WoW gepasst. Aber so friedlich wie mir die Tauren-Druiden vorkommen (weil ein "ah, ich habe euch erwartet" und ein "Kraft und Ehre" passt nicht zusammen), so egoistisch wie die Blutelfen sich geben und so fremdenfeindlich wie die Untoten sind passen diese 3 eigentlich weder zur Horde noch zur Allianz. Dazu fehlen noch die Goblins und Oger die man als Rasse nicht spielen kann. Die Goblins hätten wunderbar in diese neutrale Fraktion gepasst (Städte haben sie ja schon) und die Oger eigentlich Klasse zur Horde. Vielleicht kommt das aber noch, denke mal das Lich King nicht das letzte Addon sein wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamll (22. Dezember 2007)

Juliy schrieb:


> Horde = Böse
> 
> Untote = Böse
> 
> Also passts



sry aber wer sich nen bisschen auskennt weis das die seiten in WoW/WC3 nicht klar definiert sind die horde will ja auch nur ihre ruhe haben oder seh ich das falsch oder führt die horde etwa die ganze zeit einen feldzuzg gegen die allis? 

zum topic: undeads passen absolut zur horde das einzige was net dazu passt is paladin ja ich weis ich spiele einen macht mir persönlich einfach fun (nein nicht wegen angstblase ruhestein) ich spiele nen pala weil er einfach super heilen kann und es auch spaß macht und man net oom geht wenn mans richtig macht

insofern schöne grüße von schamll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 5nak3 (29. Dezember 2007)

ganz einfach die Untoten bei WoW sind die Verlassenen nicht die Geisel sie haben sich vom Lihking getrennt und haben ihrn eigenen Willen nicht wie die Geisel die nunmal immer noch unter Arthas Gewalt sind.
Und weil die Allianz nix mit denen zu tun haben wollte haben sie nich der Horde angeschlossen.

P.S. Horde ist nicht böse im Prinzip verfolgen bei Seiten das selbe Ziel die vernichtung der brennenden Legion und der Geisel. Die Horde ist nur anders und die Allianz versteht es nicht. Meiner Meinung ist das ein Spiegelbild unserer heutigen Zeit.


----------



## Phant0m (29. Dezember 2007)

snake hat da irgendwie recht =)

wer die bücher gelesen hat, weiß warum die horde und die allianz nich so zusammen passen, is so wie heute mit den vorurteilen (ausländern gegenüber z.B.) da heißt es einfach mal schnell "der hat das gemacht" vom 2ten wirds falsch interpretiert und schon wird es auf den rest abgewälzt.


----------



## DerSpike (29. Dezember 2007)

warum sagen alle das horde böse ist und allianz gut?
in meinen augen sind das nur 2 verschiedene fraktionen die sich gegenseitig bekämpfen


----------



## Vanier (29. Dezember 2007)

Nanubis schrieb:


> find die allianz viel viel "böser" und gemeiner als die horde



Deswegen spiel ich Ally ich bin nu ma Böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DerSpike schrieb:


> warum sagen alle das horde böse ist und allianz gut?
> in meinen augen sind das nur 2 verschiedene fraktionen die sich gegenseitig bekämpfen



Aber im ernst Spike hat recht gibt nich Gunt und nich Böse in WoW


----------



## Schlagetot (29. Dezember 2007)

Also WoW und Warcraft sind ja alles nette Spiele und so. ABer die Story ist bei diesen Spielen echt wumpe und sollte nicht so ernst genommen werden. Firmenpolitik von Blizzard ist erst das Gameplay dann die Story. Das merkt man. Von daher sollte man sich überlegen ob es sich lohnt über die Story aufzuregen. 
Will ich ein Spiel das mehr zu bieten hat gehe ich HdrO zocken oder diverse single Player RP's. 
Die sogenate "Story" bietet nur einen sehr groben Rahmen zum spielen, mehr nicht.


----------



## Magicnorris (30. Dezember 2007)

wir sollten unsere eigene fraktion gründen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tyrano-Tirion (30. Dezember 2007)

ich fin horde passt mehr als ally^^ undeads bei ally währ übel xD aber ich finds scheiße dass die ganzen untoden sachen net gegen untode gehn( exorzismus, untode vertreiben untode aufsüren)


----------



## Mornedhél (30. Dezember 2007)

> Also liebe Leutz,
> 
> hat vielleicht nix mit dem thema zu tun, aber jedesmal les ich
> das mit dem Gut und Böse...das ist doch jetzt aber echt mal albern ~_~
> ...



/sign


----------



## Gruftlord (30. Dezember 2007)

tyrano-Tirion schrieb:


> ich fin horde passt mehr als ally^^ undeads bei ally währ übel xD aber ich finds scheiße dass die ganzen untoden sachen net gegen untode gehn( exorzismus, untode vertreiben untode aufsüren)



Hm, dann würd ich aber auch verlangen dass Untote gegen Sheep, Sap, Fear und die ganzen anderen Sachen immun sind die bei Untoten nich funktionieren... Dochdoch, das würd mir gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btt: Klar passen die Untoten in die Horde. Jedenfalls fürs erste... Wenn wir unsere neue verbesserte Seuche fertig haben werden wir eh alle Völker in Untote verwandeln, dann mal fix die Geißel und die Dämonen ausradieren, und bis in alle Ewigkeit froh und friedlich ganz Azeroth bevölkern. Dann hat sich auch das mit dem Allianz vs Horde Quatsch erledigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (30. Dezember 2007)

Hab jetzt nich alles gelesen, naja garnix eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich geb auch mal meinen Senf ab.

Die Untoten haben mit der Gemeinschaft der Horde, also den anderen Völkern wirklich nix zu tun,
aber Horde = Böse, das geht ja mal garnicht.

Die Horde ist eine Gemeinschaft die wie die Allianz versucht aufzublühen.

Die Untoten sind böse ja,eigentlich sollten sie auch nicht in der Horde sein,aber hätten sie keine Verbündeten würden sie aussterben.

Thrall hättte sie ja nicht aufnhemen müssen,hätte sie ja einfach gegen die allainz verrecken lassen können,aber er ist halt ein guter Orc^^ und gibt ihnen eine Chance.
Die Untoten nutzen das natürlich nur aus und sehen es als Mittel zum zweck.

genauso hättest du diesen thread mit blutelfne machen können,sie sind auch nicht wikrlich froh in der horde zu sein,doch man braucht verbündete,und zusammen mit den untoten sind sie eher eine kleine gemeinschaft,die richtige horde ist ja eigentlich nur trolls,orcs und tauren.


----------



## Dreamforce (30. Dezember 2007)

Tauren sind nicht böse und trotzdem bei der Horde: Die sind bei der Horde, weil Thrall ihnen gegen die Centauren geholfen hat, da war's aber erst nur indirekt. Später kam dan Rexxar, der im Auftrag von Thrall die Horde versammeln soll um den Menschen der A**** zu versohlen und die Tauren hat er dan auch dazu gehohlt, er mußte den Sohn des Häuptlings retten.

Untoten bei der Horde: Sie haben ein Zweckbündis, weil sie allein nicht gegen die Geißel bestehen könnten und die Horde wiederrum unterstützung für den Kampf gegen die Allianz immer gut gebrauchen können.

Sylvannas ist eine Nachtelfe, war aber eine Hochelfe: Noch nie Kampagne gespielt? Sylvannas wurde zu einer Banshee, wissen alle. Später wo sie sich gegen die Geißel aufgelehnt hat sah sie wie eine untote Elfe aus... rot leuchtende Augen... dunkele(leicht bläuliche Haut)... da kan man sie doch nicht einfach als Blutelfe(Die ziemlich anders ausssieht: Grüne Augen, helle Haut, blonde, rote oder sonst wie helle Haare... hallo? dan ist man doch nicht mehr untot)... also passt eine Nachtelfe besser.

Untote und heilen bzw. wiederbeleben: Die Verlassenen sind durch eine Seuche untot geworden... also nicht gestorben und dan wieder lebendig aufgewacht. Das heißt, dass heißt wiederrum, dass sie Körperlich untot sind, aber sonst lebendig... also kan man sie auch heilen... auserdem gibt es doch auch gefallene Priester oder nicht?


----------



## SerQ (30. Dezember 2007)

naja ich finde es gut so und außerdem wer will ally spielen Horde hat eine viel länger/faszienierendere Story  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Embaye (30. Dezember 2007)

Soviel zum Thema Geschichte von WC3 *haha*

OK nochmal alles im Schnell durchlauf

den Anfang bildeten Menschen und Zwerge( oh fast überehen die Gnome^^) als Allianz.
Es folgte die erste Invasion der Orcs, durch die auch die Nachtelfen sich der Allianz anschlossen.
Es steht 4 Allys : 1 Horde, die Orcs verloren und wurden vond er Brennenden Legion verstossen, da sie versagt haben. 
So sind die verbliebenen auf Azeroth gefangen und versuchen sich eine Heimat zu schaffen, dabei trafen sie auf einen fast ausgelöschten Trollstamm, der sich um der Vernichtung zu entgehen den Orcs anschloss. ( 4:2 )
Weiter trafen sie auf die Tauren, die von den Zentauren fast ausgerottet wurden. Um zu überleben schlossen sie sich der Horde an (4:3).

Soviel zum Altbekannten, jetzt zu den Untoten...

In WC3 als Arthas zum Sonnenbrunnen vorstieß, besiegte er Sylvanas Windrunner, doch er tötet sie nicht, ein verflucht sie zur Banshee, um fort an der Geißel zu dienen. Nach dem Fall Lord Archimonds, wurde der Einfluss der Geißel geschwächte und Sylvanas konnte sich und einige anderen befreien, so wurden sie zu den Verlassenen. Jene, die weder von den Menschen noch von den Nachtelfen als einzige Brüder und Schwestern anerkannt wurden. Wandten sich an die einzigen die noch da waren, DIE HORDE.

Da die Horde aus lauter, zum Untergang verdammten Völkern bestand, wurden sie in die Reihen aufgenohmen, um gemeinsam gegen die Vernichtung zu bestehen...

Soviel zu Geschichte...

Aber meiner Meinung, ich mag kein Gammelfleisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lungodan (30. Dezember 2007)

Juliy schrieb:


> Horde = Böse
> 
> Untote = Böse
> 
> Also passts


Beides falsch.


----------



## Kiligen (30. Dezember 2007)

Serum hat recht das steht alles im Text(rechts) wenn du auf das Volk klickst da steht das sie zur horde gegangen sind um verbündete zu suche gegen die geißel^^


----------



## Dwarf (30. Dezember 2007)

das diese RP gamer immer was zu meckern haben x) schlimm


----------



## Minastirit (30. Dezember 2007)

Die untoten <-- auch verlassenen
haben sich der horde angeschlossen da thrall die irgendwie mag ^^ hab geschichte nimmer ganz im kopf

aber die "pösen arthas untote" sind immer noch feinde von horde und allianz.

vlt wollte thrall ja nur bisle mit silvanas rummachen ... ;D 

aber ohne untote wärs doof bei der horde ;D nur noch orc wl's ... ih


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2007)

Juliy schrieb:


> Horde = Böse
> 
> Untote = Böse
> 
> Also passts



wtf?

HORDE= NICHT BOSE
alianz=schlecht&gemein(nicht alle,aber 95%)


Náyla. schrieb:


> Wer mal ganz genau aufpasst sieht eine [/i]*Nachtelfe* in Undercity, diese trägt den Namen "Sylvanas Windrunner"


hochelfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skybor (30. Dezember 2007)

alle untoden waren gemeinsam untergebene von arthas, nach dem der dann silbermond überrannt hat und SYLVANAS (stehtin unterstadt im königsviertel) getötet hat, ließ er sie als "geist" auferstehen. sie sollte für arthas mit dne anderen gefallenen blutelfen kämpfen.
mit der zeit löste sich sylvanas mit einer kleinen gefolgschaft von den anderen untoten.
zur allianz konnte sie nicht da die blutelfen von den menschen veraten wurden, weil  die blutelfen den naga geholfen haben. 
also haben sie sich der horde angeschlossen und kämpfen gegen die geißel(gefolgschaft von arthas) weiter.

mfg


----------



## Thursoni (30. Dezember 2007)

Juliy schrieb:


> Horde = Böse
> 
> Untote = Böse
> 
> Also passts



Seid wann?
Eigentlich sind die Allis doch die Bösen... Die Zwerge gehen einfach ins Land der Tauren und buddeln da, die Menschen zerbrechen den Pakt (WC3  Bonus Kampaigne)...

Alli = Böse?


----------



## Mondenkynd (30. Dezember 2007)

Natürlich gehören die UD zur Horde...zu den Allys passen Sie ja nun gar nicht!


----------



## Heronimo (30. Dezember 2007)

Einfach mal nen Untoten erstellen und zuhöhren was über die Rasse erzählt wird.

Schon hätte man einen Thread weniger. ;P


----------



## Abychef (30. Dezember 2007)

alle passen zur horde , außer die Blutelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das sind doch schließlich Menschen, siehe Bloodmage und Spellbraker in w3 .


----------



## robin1993 (30. Dezember 2007)

allso das mall ein voll doofe frage echt  unto pasen ebstens da hin eigtlich hatt wowo kaum noch was mit warcraft 3 zu tue
weil wieso könen wir dan alle 5 min  einen boss kilen wäre genau so eine frage


----------



## Kayezar (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke, der primäre Unterschied zwischen Horde und Allianz ist, dass die Allianz Angst vor finsteren Mächten hat. Angst vor Gewalttätigkeit. Die allgemeine allianzische Bevölkerung ist doch ein Kriegsfauler Haufen (Menschen halt! Wer will schon Krieg?).
Die Horde ist weniger weit von Gewalt und Krieg und somit auch von der finsteren Seite des Lebens distanziert. Das liegt einfach in deren Natur eher. Sie sind einfach eher für's Kämpfen gemacht (mental). Gut, man kann sagen, dass die Tauren eine Ausnahme bilden, aber Orcs und erst recht Trolle (die fast noch finsterer sind als die Untoten) haben einfach eher einen Hang bzw. haben eine geringerere Abneigung gegen das Finstere als die Allianz. Somit ist es schonmal nicht allzu abwegig, dass sich die hordischen Völker mit Untoten verbinden. Gut, man mag behaupten, dass Trolle zu abergläubisch sind und in den Untoten böse Geister sehen müssten aber man kann auch sagen, dass sie eine uralte Kultur von lebendigen Blutopfern und Voodoo haben, was sie an derartige Erscheinungen gewöhnt haben sollte.
Geschichtlich ist es ja logisch: Die Verlassenen sehen sich einem aussichtslosen Kampf gegen die übermächtige Geißel gegenübergestellt (im grunde, wie die Horde bzw. die Horde ist ja auch in der Unterzahl gegenüber der Allianz). Somit kann man natürlich (selbstverständlich) von einem Zweckbündnis sprechen (Ich meine, die Nachtelfen haben auch nichts anderes als ein Zweckbündnis mit der Allianz oder die Zwerge und Gnome ein Zweckbündnis mit den Menschen). Denn ohne irgendeinen Zweck macht man ja auch kein Bündnis, nicht wahr?
Zusätzlich muss man natürlich auch sehen, dass es nicht "Die Orcs" oder "Die Verlassenen" gibt. So ist im Grunde nur ein Bündnis zwischen Thrall und Sylvanas entstanden bzw. zwischen Orgrimmar und Unterstadt oder Lordaeron und Durotar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wie sich aber jedes einzelne Individuum verhält, ist jedoch immernoch strittig. Ich meine, es herrscht ja nach wie vor kein direkter Krieg zwischen Allianz und Horde. Es ziehen keine offiziellen Horde-Truppen gegen Allianz-Truppen in den Krieg, auch wenn sich jeder allgemein hasst.
Alles, was man erlebt, sind Einzelschicksale, einzelne Individuen, Ronins. Die Schlachtfelder sind Stellvertreterkriege von parteiischen Organisationen.
Somit ist es natürlich immernoch keine Eitelkeit und Sonnenschein zwischen den einzelnen Völkern oder "Staaten". Es müssen nichtmal alle Trolle, Tauren, Orcs oder Verlassenen Mitglieder der Horde sein. Sich auf den Schlachtfeldern der Horde zu verdingen und ab und zu durch die Hauptstädte zu flanieren bedeutet ja nicht sofort, dass man lebenslange Treue schwört.
Es gibt eben keine derartig klaren Zuordnungen.
Diese Tatsache trifft auch auf die Religionen zu. So kann ein Untoter den Schatten, den er in seiner Seele spürt, natürlich selbstverständlich als etwas Hochheiliges erachten und somit auch seinen Jüngern die Lehre des Schattens als linderndes und heilendes Wort beibringen. Denn das Wort "Heilig" ist auf keinen Fall gleichzusetzen mit dem Wort "Licht". Denn die Religion des Lichts ist eine spezifische (weitverbreitete) Religion, der jedoch keineswegs alle Priester angehören. So sind Nachtelfenpriester wohl eher Elune-Priester, Trollpriester praktizieren Voodoo, und Untotenpriester beten nunmal eben den Schatten (vermutlich) an.
Zusätzlich muss man sehen, dass es in der World of Warcraft eigentlich fast keine wirklich... nachvollziehbaren (naturwissenschaftlich) Vorgänge gibt. Und so ist das Leben eines Wesens (und dessen Kraft oder Ausdauer oder was auch immer) nicht an deren körperlichen Eigenschaften gebunden (nicht nur), also an viele Muskeln, große, ausdauernde Organge etc., sondern auch an den mächtigen Geist oder die Seele, die dem Wesen Leben einflößt und da es den Untoten wohl vermutlich gänzlich an körperlicher Kraft fehlt, müssen sie scheinbar enorm mächtige Seelen und Geister haben und ja, natürlich können diese Seelen nach dem Ableben wieder durch Priester, Schamanen, Paladine oder Druiden in den untoten Körper gezwungen werden. (Gleicher Grund meines Erachtens nach, übrigens, warum Gnome so stark sein können wie Tauren, weil es einfach nicht nur auf den Körper ankommt, sondern auch auf die Macht der Seele).
So das vom logischen Verständnis meiner Meinung nach.
Und ganz subjektiv betrachtet... die Untoten sind einfach keine hirnlosen Tötungsmaschinen, sie haben ein bewundernswertes Durchhaltevermögen in Anbetracht ihres Schicksals und haben eine große Macht und vor Allem auch Know-How (was Alchimie betrifft und auch andere Dinge; Architektur zum Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da könnten sich die Tauren und Orcs mal was abschneiden).
Die Untoten sind einfach ein saucooler Haufen kranker Bastarde und somit wäre es verdammt nochmal eine riesige Schande, sie an die Allianz oder die Geißel zu verlieren.


----------



## Sartanshexer (30. Dezember 2007)

Embaye schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema Geschichte von WC3 *haha*
> 
> OK nochmal alles im Schnell durchlauf
> 
> ...


  Das ist falschden anfang bildeten die nachtelfen der erste ansturm der legion wurde von den nachtelfen geführt damals bestand die legion nur aus taufelswächtern höllenhunden und anderen wesen 
also im großen und ganzen sind sie dann erst später auf andere lebewesen gestoßen die manschen waren zu der zeit den elfen nicht mal mehr annähernd bekannt tauren und zwerge haben sich dann letztendlich ihnen angeschlosen und beendeten das mit der legion mannoroth und archimonde fielen dort in der schlacht 
später wiedererweckt 

nun ging es weiter als guldan ein shamy der orks die bis dahin friedvoll und nur zum überleben aber mit stolz und viel kraft kämpfenden orks auf den weg der hexerei führte siehe hier die ersten hexer das waren die orks(man glaubt es kaum) wer dahintersteckte ist klar sargeras hat guldans geist vergiftet und ihn zu einem willenlosen sklaven gamcht indem er ihm leere versprechungen gab die orks wurden vergiftet und durch das blut mannoroths zu wie man sie nennt höllen oder teufelsorks 

vor alledem war der konflikt zwischen legion und eredar erdar = draenei die draenei bedeutet die verbannten da sich das volk der redar komplett sargeras anschloss und nur ein teil die draenei sich abwanten und flohen der anführer von ihnen heißt velen und die neue draenei stadt ist das raumschiff mit dem sie flohen vorerst liesen sie sich auf der welt der orks nieder wurden dann aber von den höllenorks vertrieben 

und erst jetzt treten die menschen auf der ansturm der orks wurde durch mediv der zu der zeit von sargeras bessen war  in azeroth verlegt die heimat der menschen ,nun begann der krieg und das was wir kennen



letzten endes sind die verlassenen vergleichbar mit den draenei 
aus den eredar spalteten sich die draenei die Verbannten 
aus der Geißel spalteten sich die Verlassenen auch sie sind dem pfad ihres einstigen uhrsprungs nicht gefolgt


UNDEAD = COOOOOL

würde nicht auf sie verzichten


----------



## ink0gnito (30. Dezember 2007)

Juliy schrieb:


> Horde = Böse
> 
> Untote = Böse
> 
> Also passts




Ich wüsst gern warum die ganzen kiddys meinen, das horde böse wäre?


----------



## Pretos (30. Dezember 2007)

Untote sind Böse! Wenn ihr nach Brill kommt, müsst ihr da eine Quest machen, wo ihr von den Menschen ein paar Kürbise klauen müsst ( Das ja schon Böse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Die gibt ihr dann einen Typen, der daraus einen Saft herstellt. Den müsst ihr zu einem anderen Untoten bringen, und der verzaubert damit einen Menschen in einen Untoten. Also sind Untote das Abfallprodukt der Menschen. Aber Imprinzip sind beide Fraktionen "Böse". Nur jede auf seine Eigene art  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Untote Rocken Trodzdem! :-)


----------



## SweetFalke (30. Dezember 2007)

Wenn man nach dem Erstellen eines untoten Charakters sich das Video dazu anschaut, dann hat man eine passende Hintergrundgeschichte und weiß warum sie zur Horde gehören... Das alles hat auch nix mit gut und böse zu tun, denn beide Seiten sind auf der einen Seite gut und auf der anderen Seite böse, da alle Dreck am Stecken haben... Desweiteren haben sich "unsere" Untoten von der "bösen" Geißel losgesagt und nennen sich "Die Verlassenen".


----------



## Sytranuss (30. Dezember 2007)

^^ UDs sind doch nicht böse.... sie haben nur eine eigenwillige Art neue Mitglieder anzuwerben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *G*


----------



## Osse (30. Dezember 2007)

Suyou schrieb:


> Untote haben ja im Vorspiel (Warcraft3) nix mit der Horde am Hut und mit den Ally´s erst recht nicht , also ist und bleibt für jeden Feind. Nun sind sie ja schon seit längerem (*g*) bei der Horde ohne jeglichen geschichtlichen Grund ... einfach so da,



Die Geißel =/= Die Verlassenen

Wenn du den geschichtlichen Hintergrund gerne lesen willst empfehle ich dir z.B. auf Seiten wie WoWWiki einfach mal die Geschichte nachzulesen.


----------



## DieKao (17. Januar 2008)

Dreamforce schrieb:


> ...
> Sylvannas ist eine Nachtelfe, war aber eine Hochelfe: Noch nie Kampagne gespielt? Sylvannas wurde zu einer Banshee, wissen alle. Später wo sie sich gegen die Geißel aufgelehnt hat sah sie wie eine untote Elfe aus... rot leuchtende Augen... dunkele(leicht bläuliche Haut)... da kan man sie doch nicht einfach als Blutelfe(Die ziemlich anders ausssieht: Grüne Augen, helle Haut, blonde, rote oder sonst wie helle Haare... hallo? dan ist man doch nicht mehr untot)... also passt eine Nachtelfe besser.
> ...



Wie ich bereits in meinem ersten Post sagte: Einige Leute schreiben hier einen Mist, da kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, 
Sylvannas WAR eine Hochelfe, bis Arthas mit der Geißel durch ihr Land marschiert ist, und weil Sylvannas ihn während des Angriffs immer so genervt hat mit irgendwelchen Schutzzaubern auf Toren etc pp, hat er sie kurzerhand zu ner Banshee gemacht, allerdings nicht wie die Banshees die es sonst gibt so "geisterhaft", nein sie sah immernoch aus wie vorher, nur DUNKLER, ihr Heldenmodel nannte sich auch "Dunkler Waldläufer", sowie Arthas ein "Paladin" war und später ein "Todesritter" (bei Wc3 jetzt gell)
Nachtelf? Der größte Unfug den ich je gehöhrt habe xD
vorallem das "Ist eine Nachtelfe", warst du schonmal in Unterstadt? da steht sie nämlich rum, findest du wirklich dass sie aussieht wie eine Nachtelfe? Ö_Ö wenn ja sehen für dich wohl Gnome auch aus wie Tauren...


----------



## Huntergottheit (17. Januar 2008)

das hier ist keine geschichtsstunde sondern ne billige umfrage also hört bitte auf damit und klickt eins von den 2 sachen an.


----------



## Scampie (17. Januar 2008)

Sartanshexer schrieb:


> nun ging es weiter als guldan ein shamy der orks die bis dahin friedvoll und nur zum überleben aber mit stolz und viel kraft kämpfenden orks auf den weg der hexerei führte siehe hier die ersten hexer das waren die orks(man glaubt es kaum) wer dahintersteckte ist klar sargeras hat guldans geist vergiftet und ihn zu einem willenlosen sklaven gamcht indem er ihm leere versprechungen gab die orks wurden vergiftet und durch das blut mannoroths zu wie man sie nennt höllen oder teufelsorks



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Ner'zul war der Führer der Orks. Ner'Zul ging eine Abmachung mit Kil'Jaeden ein. Er erhielt Macht von ihm und im Gegenzug sollten die Orks der Legion zur Seite stehen. Ner'Zul aber hielt sein Wort nicht und wollte nicht zulassen das sein Volk weiter verdorben wird. Er flüchtete und von wurde von Kil'Jaeden gefangen und bestraft (siehe Geschichte des Lichkönigs). Gul'Dan war einer Ner'Zuls Schüler und machtgierig und somit leicht empfänglich für die Worte der Legion.


----------



## Dominanz (17. Januar 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Warum sollten Undeads net dazu gehören, die passen mal besser zur Horde als zu den Allis.
> Und erreichen wirst eh nix mit der Umfrage, hrhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die ganzen posts tun ja weh die horde ist NICHT böse
in der ganzen warcraft geschichte gibt es keinen grund das anzunehmen


----------



## Chebeteha (17. Januar 2008)

Hmm habe für Ja gestimmt weil :

a)Geschichtlich gesehen die Untoten natürlich zur Horde gehören ... erstmal Informieren bevor man solche aussagen trifft. 

b)Die Horde gut daran tut das sie die Untoten haben, den sie sind der Schlüssel zum Erfolg gegen die Seuche.

Zur erklärung : Die Untoten. sind die Verlassenen ... defackto keine Mitglieder der Seuche mehr. Was sehr schön erklärt wird wenn man hingeht und mal diverse Undercity Quests von Varimathras soiw Sylvannas ließt. Ausserdem wird es auch in der Start Sequenz der Untoten erklärt. Genauso passt es Geschichtlich da WoW ein 10 Jahre "nach" WC3 TFT spielt. Und das die Untoten bei der Horde landeten liegt daran, das , als die Verlassenen Arthas de Rücken kehrten, sie trotzdem von der ach so hochgelobten Allianz verfolgt wurden. Aus Trauer und verzweiflung schlossen sie sich der Horde an den Thrall war überzeugt mit den Verlassenen zusammen die Seuche stoppen zu können. (Siehe Diverse Quests zu dem Thema : Verlassene vs. Seuche)

Also stellt man fest die Umfrage beruht auf nichts anderem als unwissenheit. Das nächste mal einfach besser Informieren. Und @den/die Poster die meine das hier wäre keine Geschichtsstunde dennen sei gesagt : Spielt bitte was anderes das eurem Low Bird Niveau entspricht, den WoW war und wird auch immer eine Geschichte sein die erzählt wird.

Greetz


----------



## Scampie (17. Januar 2008)

Dominanz schrieb:


> die ganzen posts tun ja weh die horde ist NICHT böse
> in der ganzen warcraft geschichte gibt es keinen grund das anzunehmen



Das Einzige was ich mich gerade frage ist, wie es mit den Trollen ist. Ich weiß leider nicht so viel über die Kriege zwischen den Hochelfen und den Trollen. Ich weiß nur das die Menschen den Hochelfen geholfen haben und sie im Gegenzug dafür die Nutzung der Magie gelehrt haben. Sind das die gleichen Trollstämme oder gibt es da auch eine Unterscheidung?

Aber die Horde ist nicht "böse". Ebenso wie die Allianz "gut" ist. Wenn ich mir mal das Verhalten gegenüber anderen Völkern ansehe (bezogen auf Menschen). Wie man Kael'Thas behandelt hat (WC3:FT) oder auch die Orks.


----------



## Grimmrog (17. Januar 2008)

Also naja ich fidne die untoten passen geschichtlich schon irgendwie nicht zur Horde, aber die Blutelfen auch nicht wirklich, was solls, Blizz schmeißt halt alles vond em Sie nicht richtig wissen was sie mit machen sollen zu Horde, ist eh nen wüster wilder haufen.

Und seit wann ist Horde böse?
ok vielleicht unzivilisiert, stinkend, häßlich, aber nicht böse, halt wilde, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Die Draenei klatschen auch einfahc so vim Himmel, und Zack, sind sie bei den Menshcne einfach mal Adoptiert wurden.

Ich fänd es ja mal viel Lustiger, wenn ne 3, Fraktion eingeführt wird, aber nö, ist ja viel zu viel Aufwand für blizz schätz ich mal, anstelle dessen, bekommen wir dann irgendwann pandas, und die Horde Worgs (ich glaube wenn die Pandas kommen hör ich mit WoW auf, das macht die Story mir dann doch irgendwie zu kaputt)
Vort allem die tatsache, daß die Untoten vor allem aus den Elfen entstanden sind, macht die verlassenen nicht gerade zu den besten Kumpels der Blutelfen, aber ist ja auch egal, irgendiwe biegt mans sich schon zurecht dasses passt.


----------



## dejaspeed (17. Januar 2008)

ehm nein es waren großteils menschen aus Lordaeron (was auch daran sichtbar ist das sie im spiel einst auch die selbe sprache wie die menschen sprachen und diese wegen den geflame geändert wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Und zudem, was ist das eigtl wieder für eine sinnlose umfrage ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (17. Januar 2008)

untote ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und btw in der vorgeschichte haben untote sehr wohl mit der horde zu tun...


----------



## Tolan (17. Januar 2008)

Weg mit den Untoten . Egal auf welcher Seite.


----------



## -Kaede- (17. Januar 2008)

Ob ich Untote bei der Horde möchte?


NATÜRLICH, ich spiele Ja einen Untoten bei der Horde!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für die Verlassenen, für die Bansheekönigin!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Für mehr Experimente im Apothekarium!)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zultharox (17. Januar 2008)

Ich finde die Allianz zwar fieser, aber wenn ich solche Untote zB. sehe mus ich sagen das Untote style haben.
Ohne dickes Equip sehen die leider nicht so toll aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (17. Januar 2008)

Naja da müsste man ja sonst eine eigene Fraktion eröffnen. Es gibt z.B. nie und nimmer genügend Untote für die BG's wenn die ne eigene Fraktion hätten, das wäre ja dann wieder ein riesen Aufwand. Sollte so bleiben wie es ist, denke ich.

LG Gwynny


----------



## Supagodzilla (17. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Horde = Böse
> 
> Untote = Böse
> 
> Also passts




Ich verstehs auch wieder nicht... Horde böse? Erklärs mir...

Aber ich weiss warum jeder Allianzer denkt das er den "Guten" spielt, er sieht halt nicht so aus wie ein
"Monster", und was nicht so aussieht wie ein Monster muss einfach gut sein...

Ich sag nur, Horde hat Stil, ist definitiv nicht böse wenn man die Story ein wenig kennt und
die Allianz versteckt sich hinter ihrem Pseudo-Ich seh toll aus Gehabe.

So, bis denne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Wieder eine sinnlose Umfrage. *sich umschaut* Man kann anscheinend nichts anderes erwarten...


----------



## Tschazera (20. Januar 2008)

Derbst sinnlose Umfrage...
Schau auf wow-europe why. Oder Schau ins Handbuch...


----------



## genitur (20. Januar 2008)

wie schon viele vor mir gesagt haben, sind die untoten nicht "einfach da" , sondern sind halt die verlassenen, die sich dem bann des lich-kings entziehen konnten. sie sind mit der horde ein zwecksbündniss eingegangen, da sie verbündete brauchten und die allianz (ganz klar, der von mehreren schon vorher erwähnte rassismuss der menschen) nicht in frage kam. 
tja, solche umfragen kommen zustande, wenn leute meinen die geschichte zu kennen, aber in wirklichkeit kein plan haben, worum es eigentlich geht... also entweder durdch lektüren (bücher trilogien/handbuch/wow-europe.com) weiterbilden, oder einfach den mund halten und sich nicht selber lächerlich machen.


mfG Genitur


----------



## Premutos (20. Januar 2008)

Also wenn man mal davon absieht, dass Untote meine Lieblingsrasse sind, finde ich auch, dass sie recht gut in die Story integriert sind... Sind halt frei von der Geißel und haben sich der Horde angeschlossen um Verbündete zu haben... also für mich von der Story her eigentlich sogar eine der coolsten Rassen... Hass auf alles, was lebt.^^ UDs sind die einzig wahren Bösen im Spiel. Von mir aus können die Uds mit Wotlk auch als dritte Fraktion eingeführt werden.. Das einzige, was nervt, sind die zerfetzten Klamotten..


----------



## Dusktumy (20. Januar 2008)

Manchmal denk ich mir wäre für WoW auch ein 3tes volk ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--------

 <themic> schaue gerade diesen katastrophen-"thriller" auf vox, ist natürlich schrott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<maybeWTF> das sind die nachrichten!


----------



## Da Weeher (20. Januar 2008)

die sollten neutrale völker einführen
pandarenen, naga, oger, satyre(geheimtipp)


----------



## Blâck Dragon (20. Januar 2008)

Ja wen man sich mit der Geschichte auskennen würde wüsste man auch das die ganzen Fraktionen nur aus 

Zwecks Bündnisen besteht.

Weil wen wir ehrlich sind müsten es dan glaubich mehr als 10 Fraktionen geben oder?

Aber vieleicht kommt ja noch eine 3te Fraktion zustande man weiss es ja nicht.


----------



## Mr.Gysy (20. Januar 2008)

ok gegenfrage wo kommen GNOME in der Wc geschichte vor?

Du spielst die rasse die nicht mal existiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klamm (20. Januar 2008)

da hat das rote pferd sich einfach umgekehrt und hat mit seinen schwanz die fliege ab gewehrt die fliege war nicht sie machte sum sum sum

ach nee hier gehts ja um untote


----------



## Dollohow (20. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Horde = Böse
> 
> Untote = Böse
> 
> Also passts


omg wenn ich sowas schon wieder hör


----------



## Elrigh (20. Januar 2008)

DER FEIND MEINES FEINDES IST MEIN VERBÜNDETER...

Fassen wir mal zusammen:
Die Horde wurde von Dämonen kontrolliert und für ihre Ziele mißbraucht, als sie das erste mal in Azeroth einfiel. Einige der Orks konnten den Einfluss der Dämonen abschütteln und wurden "freie Orks", dies sind die Orks der heutigen Horde. Diese Orks waren allerdings größtenteils von den Menschen in Gefangenenlager eingepfercht. Deshalb sind die Orks nicht sehr gut auf die Menschen zu sprechen.

Die Untoten wurden ebenfalls von Dämonen durch eine Seuche erschaffen. Die meisten sind hirnlose Marionetten, aber einigen gelang es unter der Führung von Sylvanas Windrunner sich dem Einfluss der Dämonen zu entziehen und einen eigenen Verein zu gründen. Die Menschen machen jedoch keinen Unterschied zwischen den kontrollierten und den "befreiten" Untoten und jagen Beide...

Na - fällt da was auf? Die Paralellen zwischen beiden Völkern sind sehr auffällig. Beide haben alleine keine Chance gegen die Allianz, deshalb bildeten sie einen Gegenpart.

Der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund. Aber es ist klar, dass die Orks den Untoten nicht vertrauen und umgekehrt genauso...

Auch die Blutelfen wurden von der Allianz unterdrückt und als Speerspitze im Kampf gegen die Horde eingesetzt. Dies führte zu hohen Verlusten bei den Blutelfen und am Ende zum Bruch mit der Allianz. Die Allianz kann aber schlecht zu lassen, dass sich ein Teil ihres Reiches einfach so selbstständig macht und genau darum gab es Stress. Es blieb den Blutelfen ebenso wenig eine Wahl wie den Orks - sie brauchten Verbündete. Und da gab es nun mal nicht sehr große Auswahl...


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (20. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Horde = Böse
> 
> Untote = Böse
> 
> Also passts



dumm oder einfach kein plan? o.O
geschichte lesen ftw....


auserdem sind horde genau so wenig böse wie allianz, kommt halt mehr auf spieler an die vor dem pc sitzen und lowis hauen... die kannst du dann böse nennen und nicht ganze fraktion


----------



## derWizi (20. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Horde = Böse
> 
> Untote = Böse
> 
> Also passts



wenn du die geschichte nur ansatzweise kennen würdest, wüsstest du das die Horde NICHT böse ist.

Es gibt kein gut oder böse der jeweiligen seiten.


edit: misst da hab ich den thread nicht zuende gelesen


----------



## Dr.B.Trueger (20. Januar 2008)

Ich versteh nich mal die Frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Untote passen doch wirklich gut zur Horde, hätte bei der "BunteBlümchenUndVieleVieleSchmetterlinge-Allianz" auf jedenfall nichts verloren!
Was den Coolnessfaktor angeht stehen bei mir Tauren ganz oben, auch wenn ich keinen spiele.
In diesem Sinne -> Bleib vom Voodoo fern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer - Lothar (20. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Horde = Böse
> 
> Untote = Böse
> 
> Also passts



Falsch. Die Allianz sind die Bösen. Die meisten Hordler lebten glücklich bis die Allianz aufkreuzte und mit Krieg anfing.

[Edit:]hab den Thread auch nicht zu Ende gelesen ... 
aber ist wirklich Schade, dass sich kaum einer mit der Storyline befasst, obwohl sie sehr schön gestaltet ist.


----------



## argentum (20. Januar 2008)

Suyou schrieb:


> Tach Buffed Community !
> 
> also mich würde ja mal eure Meinung zu Untoten in WoW interessieren . Untote haben ja im Vorspiel (Warcraft3) nix mit der Horde am Hut und mit den Ally´s erst recht nicht , also ist und bleibt für jeden Feind .Nun sind sie ja schon seit längerem (*g*) bei der Horde ohne jeglichen geschichtlichen Grund ... einfach so da,
> also postet wir ihr das findet !(Prister können Untote reviven ööhh joar? sind die dann net wieder lebendig !)
> ...



Ja die Gnome gabs nichtmal vor WoW, von der Geschichte her und jetzt sind sie da mit ihrer verpesteten Stadt. Die Untoten werden ja angeführt von Sylvanas Windrunner, die ja früher eine Blutelfin war und von der Geißel umgebracht und wiederbelebt wurde. Neben dem Grund, dass sie die Horde um Hilfe beim Wiederaufbau von Lordearon, was sie die Allianz ja nicht fragen konnte wegen den Menschen deren Stadt das einmal war, gefragt hat könnte sie ja auch eher bei der Horde sein wollen wegen den Blutelfen. Also die Untoten haben schon einen geschichtlichen Grund, die Hilfe der Horde.


----------



## 2TastenHeilbüchse (20. Januar 2008)

Suyou schrieb:


> *edit* warum sind die blutelfen nicht bei der Allianz... in WC3 sind das immerhin die Heiler und Magier der Menschen...
> sehr schöne Frage , kann das jemand beantworten
> 
> 
> ...




Mach dir mal aus Spass nen Blutelfen char und schau dir das Intro an. Ich habs nicht mehr richtig im Kopf aber soweit ich es noch weiß  haben die damals noch Hochelfen genannten den Menschen den Umgang mit der Magie beigebracht. Kurz darauf wurden sie von den Menschen Verraten und fast vollständig ausgelöscht. Was übrig geblieben ist sind die jetzigen Blutelfen.


----------



## Kelgorath (20. Januar 2008)

Untote eindeitug weil sonst die story nicht mehr funktionieren würde. Am anfang wenn man nen UD macht dann kommt bei dieser videoszene ...die untoten haben ein ZWECKBÜNDNIS mit der Horde... das erklärt diesen Unterschied (Trolle Tauren und Orcs sind sehr in dieseer natur/Ahnen/Geistersache drin UD halt nich).
Viel mehr würde ich mich fragen why wir Hordis die schwulen Blutelfen und die für die Horde zu "schönen" Blutelfinnen bekommen haben die passen und vor allem passten viel mehr zur allianz während die Draenei früher mit den Orcs nicht befreundet aber ein gute Handelsbeziehungen fühten.
Und veelen weis was die Brennende Legion machen kann und hatte es schon geahnt und bekämpfen wollte er damals die Horde schon nicht wirklich also dürfte er nachdem die Orcs sich so massiv verändert haben vielmehr die Horde als die Allianz bevorzugt haben.
Dann wär das Problem  dass die Allys keine Schamis haben nur in dem buch "der aufstieg der Horde" steht dass die Draenei im gegensatz zu den Orcs die Magie des Lichtes (Pala, priester und so) und nicht die der Natur also Schamis bevorzugen. Deshalb dürfte es eigentlich so keine Draeneischamis geben. Wenn sie bei der Horde wären könnte es sogar stimmen weil die Orcs sie sicher eingeweiht hätten in den Schamanismus, da die Draenei sehr lernfreudig sind.
Hm k, das war n bisschen Offtopic aba wollt ich nur ma sagn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Seacore (20. Januar 2008)

2TastenHeilbüchse schrieb:


> Mach dir mal aus Spass nen Blutelfen char und schau dir das Intro an. Ich habs nicht mehr richtig im Kopf aber soweit ich es noch weiß  haben die damals noch Hochelfen genannten den Menschen den Umgang mit der Magie beigebracht. Kurz darauf wurden sie von den Menschen Verraten und fast vollständig ausgelöscht. Was übrig geblieben ist sind die jetzigen Blutelfen.



So viel Müll hab ich noch nie gelesen, die Menschen haben den Hochelfen gegen die Amanitrolle geholfen(wenigen Menschen wurde Magie begebracht), danach bauten die Arathor(risch so?) und die Hochelfen Dalaran als gemeinsame Stadt auf und ham dort sich gegenseitig ihre magischen Künste verbessern lassen, hauptsächlich wurde es den Menschen gezeigt, dann im 1. oder 2. Krieg gegen die Horde sind die Orks und Trolle wieder bis Quel'thalas und ham dort erstmal schöne Verwüstungen gemacht. Da die Menschen dort nicht geholfen haben(vlt auch nicht konnten), wurde das Bündniss zwischen Hochelfen und Menschen schwach, danach kam dann halt die brennende Legion und Arthas und so weiter, dass is ja bekannt.

Zu den Untoten(auf Seite 3 steht ein Müll dazu <.<):


> also das manche hier sagen, dass die allianz nicht mit den untoten zusammen arbeiten wollte ist so nicht richtig, immerhin haben die allianz und die verlassenen zusammen gegen die geißel gekämpft und sie aus der ehemaligen hauptstadt der menschen vertrieben. danach wollte die allianz, dass die verlassenen aus ihrer zurückeroberten hauptstadt verschwinden, doch sylvannas war das anderer meinung und hat den anführer der allianz umlegen lassen (hatte sie von anfang an geplant). dann hat sie aus der hauptstadt undercity gemacht um von dort aus weiter gegen arthas zu kämpfen.


 richtig, aber GArithos hätte nach der Einahme Lorderons auch Sylvanas töten lassen, denk ich, von da her wars nur eine Frage der Zeit, wer wen zuerst killt.



> warum ist hore böse? weil die horde tauren ( sind in der mythologie böse) orks (sowieso böse^^) untote ( schaut euch zombiefilme an und ihr wisst es) und trolle ( naja sie sind gemütlich und cool ^^ und haben hörner also böse.)


Tauren böse? Tauren sind friedliebender als die Nachtelfen? Tauren in der Mythologie sind für mich andere Tauren als in WC und WoW



> Orks werden als "friedliebendes" Volk bezeichnet, aber werden dann von, bin mir nich sicher,irgendwie Kel'thuzad oda so beeinflusst und dadurch erst zu einer bösen, alles niedermetzelnden Horde


Ner'zhul(und der war durch Sargeras, einen Titanen beeinflusst/verführt)...du bsit au son Kel'thuzad(der war ein Mensch)



> Die Tauren sind nur auf Seiten der Horde, weil sie Hilfe im Krieg gegen die Zentauren bekommen haben.


Die Tauren sehen die Orks als ehrenvoll und hilfsbereit an, ebenfalls sehen sie in Thrall einen weisen "Herrscher", auch mit ihrem Anführer Cairne.



> Dann siehe man einmal die Menschen: Sie wollten die Orks auslöschen, weil sie DACHTEN die Orks wären böse, und letztendlich konnte dies nur durch Jaina Poudmoores "Verrat" abgehalten werden.


Quatsch, böse Orks, gute Orks <.< 
Proudmoores Vater war schon immer gegen die Orks, weil er schon im 2.(vlt au ersten)Krieg gegen sie gekämpft hatte, als sie unter der Verderbnis der Legion standen, somit war es für ihn unmöglich, die Orks aus einer anderen Sicht zu sehen, dass diese freundlich sein könnten, also aht er sie angegriffen.



> Deshalb verrät Arthas Illidan einen Weg gegen die brennende Legion.


Ja kalr, Arthas arbeitet mit Illidan zusammen, Illidan arbeitet mit Kil'jaeden zsuammen, der ihm den Auftrag gab, den Lichking zu vernichten, dann kam es auch zum Duell der beiden vor Eiskrone.



> Jetzt wollen sie Rache an dem Lichkönig nehmen, wie schon gesagt haben sie sich, da sie alleine zu schwach wären, der Horde angeschlossen. Aber es sind immer noch Untote, und deshalb stehen sie am Anfang nicht wie die andren Völker "freundlich", sondern "neutral" zur Horde.


Sie stehen deshalb neutral zur Horde, weil sie nur ein Zweckbündnis eingegangen sind, was sie eingegangen sind, damit sie nicht jedes Lebewesen auf Azeroth bekämpfen müssen, und damit sie auch Verbündete haben, sonst hätten sie gegen Allianz und horde kämpfen müssen. 
Die Untoten machen auch Aktionen gegen die Horde. 
Beispiel: An dem Nordwestausgang des Gebirgspasses der Totenwinde befindet sich ein Turm(bzw. der liegt im nächsten Gebiet, Düsterlande oder so?) da sind zwei Untote, für die man Reagenzien sammeln muss, die machen dann nen Trank draus und den muss man zu dem Gefangen nach Steinard bringen, der stirbt durch den Trank udn sagt noch, dass die Forsaken etwas gegen die Horde gemacht haben.

So genug für heute. Wer sich mit der Geschichte nicht auskennt, dem empfehle ich auf wow-europe mal dieselbe durchzulesen und mal WC3 zu spielen und nicht zu cheaten.

@ Poster über diesen, die Draenei haben auf Draenor von den orks schamanistische Künste erlernt, deshalb wurde auch diese zu Schamanen(bis die dann halt abgemurkst worden)
Das mit den Blutelfen...ein Hordler brauch auch mal ne schöne Abwechslung im Bett...
wobei ich Hordevölker schöner als Menschen, Zwerge, Gnome männliche Draenei und männliche Nachtelfen finde.


----------



## Naho (20. Januar 2008)

sry hab nicht den ganzen thread gelesen ,aber....

Die untoten in WC3 haben rein garnichts mit den Untoten(Verlassen) aus WoW zu tun nur halt dass sie untot sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hättest die Kampagne von TFT gespielt wüsstest du das un der thread wäre sinnlos...

Die UD aus WoW haben sich mit der horde verbündet weil sie sich einen eigenen nutzten daraus sahen weil sie einen gemeinsam feind hatten....alles klar?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nkL (20. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Horde = Böse
> 
> Untote = Böse
> 
> Also passts




naja...also blutelfen jetzt soo böse sind ist fraglich -  meine blutelfin sieht eig ganz knuddelig aus^^


----------



## dvd4two (21. Januar 2008)

aber natürlich gehören die untoten zu der horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xairon (21. Januar 2008)

kp von wow story jedoch finde ich, dass die undead gut zur horde passen =) Kenns ja ned anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Athanasios12 (21. Januar 2008)

Ich finde die passen primma, Blizz hält sich ja eh nicht so eng an den geschichtlichen Hintergrund.
Ich spiele auch am liebsten Untote Priester oder Schurken, die sind fürs Rp wie geschaffen.


----------



## Aelthas (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo, beschäftigt ihr euch mit der Story überhaupt???
Zumindest einige von euch, scheinen ja keinen Plan zu haben.
Man kann die beiden Fraktionen spätestens seit WCIII nicht mehr in Gut und Böse aufteilen.
Beide Seiten sind eigentlich neutral. Nur die Induvidueen sind jeweils Gut oder Böse. Bei beiden Fraktionen gibt es Gruppen die Frieden wollen und daraufhin arbeiten und andere Gruppenen die aus persönlichen Machterweiterung den Krieg gegen andere fördern und die jeweiligen Chefs der Fraktionen ersetzen wollen.
Die WOW-Story ist viel zu vielschichtig um sie auf ein einfachees Gut-Böse-Schema runterzubrechen.

Aelthas/Frank


----------



## Dr.Sternmarke (21. Januar 2008)

nkL schrieb:


> naja...also blutelfen jetzt soo böse sind ist fraglich -  meine blutelfin sieht eig ganz knuddelig aus^^


Die Optik allein macht niemanden böse. 
Außerdem gibt es keine anderen Gesichter in WoW, die so hinterhältig und fies wirken, wie einige der Blutelfen Damen.
Außerdem ist in vielen Fantasyfilmen der Bösewicht eine gutaussehende Dame.


----------



## Lanatir (21. Januar 2008)

Horde=Kackhässlich

Untote=Kackhässlich


Also passts.


----------



## Kawock (21. Januar 2008)

Nein ich habe mir nicht alles durchgelesen.

Naja, man kann sie zwar als Hordefraktion anwählen, aber schau mal zb ins Ruffenster, wenn du einen Untoten anfängst, ich finde das sollte bei jedem so sein.


----------



## Scampie (21. Januar 2008)

Seacore schrieb:


> Ner'zhul(und der war durch Sargeras, einen Titanen beeinflusst/verführt)...du bsit au son Kel'thuzad(der war ein Mensch)



Mit Ner'Zul ist das so eine Sache. Es war aber Kil'Jaeden der eine Vereinbarung mit Ner'Zul schloss. Ner'Zul hielt aber nicht Wort, da er die Orks vor der weiteren Verderbnis schützen wollte. Leider klappte das nicht und Gul'Dan war es schließlich der die Orks durch das dunkle Portal führte. Sargeras war ja mit Mediv beschäftigt.



> Ja kalr, Arthas arbeitet mit Illidan zusammen, Illidan arbeitet mit Kil'jaeden zsuammen, der ihm den Auftrag gab, den Lichking zu vernichten, dann kam es auch zum Duell der beiden vor Eiskrone.



Kommt darauf an welcher Stelle er es meinte. Arthas hat ja Illidan von dem Schädel von Gul'Dan erzählt, wodurch er die Macht bekommen könnte Tichondrius zu besiegen. Dies tat Arthas auf Befehl Ner'Zuls damit er mehr Freiraum bekommt, da Tichondius über Ner'Zul wachen sollte im Auftrag von Kil'Jaeden. Später (WC3:FT) ist Illidan auf der Seite von Kil'Jaeden, da Illidan einst ein Packt mit Sargeras schloss (deswegen Augenbinde und die Arkanrunen auf dem Körper). Kil'Jaeden hat ihn daran wieder erinnert.


----------



## Trollhammar (21. Januar 2008)

hmmm erinner ich mich falsch oder gabs da nichmal (noch in der beta?) was von wegen komplett fraktionsneutral?


----------



## Ero_of_gilneas (21. Januar 2008)

Ach ja weder  Allianz noch Horde haben ne Weise weste soviel zum Thema Horde= Böse. Ich fände es cool wenn man durch ne quest oder ka sich als ally mit hordis unterhalten könnte oder zusammen spielen kann und natürlich auch anderes rum.  Ach ja ich hätt gern die untoten auf allianz seit die sind einfach zu cool.


----------



## Bulltastic (21. Januar 2008)

Untote gehören genauso zur Horde wie die Draenei zur Allianz!
Mein Fazit:  Klar gehören sie ins WoW game.


----------



## Trunks89 (21. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich Bin Stolzer alli hab noch nie hordler gemacht die sind mir zu (hässlich) 

Alli ist viel mehr verbreitet  ich bleib weiter bei alli  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und töte schöne viele schwäclinge von den Hordler xD


----------



## Gruftlord (21. Januar 2008)

Trunks89 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich Bin Stolzer alli hab noch nie hordler gemacht die sind mir zu (hässlich)
> ...



Und solange Leute wie Du bei der Allianz rumlaufen bleib ich bei der Horde... Das hat nix mit der "Feindschaft" der beiden Fraktionen zu tun, denn das ist ein Spiel, und die Feindschaft gibt es nur in den Köpfen von ein paar Idioten, die wohl vergessen haben dass hinter den Spielern der anderen Fraktion auch nur WoW Spieler sitzen. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass ihr Char eben zufällig der anderen Fraktion angehört, und das ist für mich einfach kein Grund jemanden zu töten, zu ärgern, zu bespucken oder ihm sonst irgendwie zu schaden...

Nein, ich bin deshalb überzeugter Hordler weil ich dort einfach die netteren Menschen getroffen habe. Und je mehr Artikel ich lese die so aufgebaut sind wie deiner, desto sicherer bin ich mir dass meine Entscheidung richtig war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myimmortal_ (21. Januar 2008)

Trunks89 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich Bin Stolzer alli hab noch nie hordler gemacht die sind mir zu (hässlich)
> ...



Und weißt du was? Dein Beitrag ist sinnlos und hat nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. Zum Thema: Horde ohne Undeads? Und was wird dann aus mir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry, dass ichs mir net verkneifen kann: Humans = schwulste Rasse ingame.


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Januar 2008)

Suyou schrieb:


> ja das beide Böse sind is ja klar ^^ aber so ohne zusammenhang sind die da !


Muss es immer eine vorgeschichte geben??? Wenn du dir ein spiel kaufst muss da für jeden eine hintergrundgeschichte da sein damit er eine daseins berechtigung hat??????? Mit oder ohne hkintergrundgeschichte ist doch egal!!!!


----------



## kramkiller (21. Januar 2008)

also   wenn du wacraft 3 geozockt hast musst dir aufegallen sein  da sdie  benshi  die köngin von den untote  nicht mit  arthas (todestritter  befreudet ist  )und daher  passt die untote   zu horde     wenn du shcon wc3  zockt  pass  dann auf


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Januar 2008)

Trunks89 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich Bin Stolzer alli hab noch nie hordler gemacht die sind mir zu (hässlich)
> ...



SRY für offtopic aber: Das schreibe ich cirka zum 5.mal auf buffed und muss man das jedem alli erklären??? Tötet keine lowis ihr lowi töter, wieso tut ihr das??? Das kann ich und will ich nicht verstehen... 
Lasst die neuen spieler mal in ruhe und kümmert euch um BG und nicht auf die lowis die rumlaufen...
Wenn ihr einen twink macht möchtet ihr ja auch nicht andauernd( so wie es bei mir war weil ich relativ neu bin) im Schlingendorntal getötet werden und dann die ewiglangen strecken als geist laufen. Offtopic Ende. und nochmals SRY fürs offtopic


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Januar 2008)

Myimmortal_ schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ichs mir net verkneifen kann: Humans = schwulste Rasse ingame.


ALSO besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (21. Januar 2008)

is doch sowieso nur ne geschichte die erfunden wurde

pups wayne

wow ist ein spiel und macht uns glücklich deswegen 

diskutieren wir darüber ob eine rasse jetz dahin soll oder nicht

beovr wc 1,2 und 3 rauskam wurden bücher geschrieben auf denen das basiert ( sry wenn die bücher erst nachher rausgkamen)

aba aufjeden fall basiert alles auf den büchern und den 3 wc spielen
und es hat alles seinen sinn

außerdem

nachtelfen sind eh die geilsten


----------



## Chrissian (21. Januar 2008)

Naja,immer dieses "Horde ist hässlich"

Ihr seid im Rl bestimmt auch nicht alle Supermodels,aber jeder spielt halt wie er will.

Ich spiel grundsätzlich die Chars,die mir irgendwie ähnlich sind,und mich interessieren.

Dabei guck ich meine Persönlichkeit,und guck mir dann die Rassen an^^

Man kann nicht sagen,dass irgendwwer böse und gut ist,es kommt auf die Sichtweise an.
Wärt ihr ein Untoter,würdet ihr nicht sagen "Boah sind wir die Bösen",wärt ihr Ally halt auch nicht.

Man kann sagen wer boshafter und wer gutmütiger ist,mehr nicht.

Dabei sind aufjedenfall die Tauren und Draenei ganz vorne bei den Gutmütigen,die Nachtelfen könnte man noch dazu ordnen.
Boshafter gehen dann wohl Untote und Blutelfen vor.

Meine persönliche Rangliste:

Gutmütig
- Boshaft

Tauren (Harmonisch,wollen nichts böses)
Draenei (Auch absolut harmonisch,wollen nichts böses,absolut friedlich)
Nachtelfen (Dunkle Vergangenheit,aber es waren ja nicht sie,die die legion nach azeroth brachten.)
Gnome (wollen nichts böses,wollen eigentlich nur ihre ruhe^^)
Zwerge 
Orcs (Gehen brutal vor,wollen aber nur ihre Vergangenheit wiederfinden)
Trolle (Msstrauisch,Opferungen etc.)
Blutelfen (Arrogant,konsumieren dämonenenergie ohne sich irgendwelche gedanken zu machen)
Untote (Boshaft,aber was sollen sie schon tun?!Sie sind halt "un"tot)


----------



## Briefklammer (21. Januar 2008)

untote gehören zu der horde wie haare an tauren


----------



## Malchezzar (21. Januar 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Horde=Kackhässlich
> 
> Untote=Kackhässlich
> Also passts.



Allies = dumm und kindisch passt du dazu (großteils sin sie das zumindest)



Trunks89 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich Bin Stolzer alli hab noch nie hordler gemacht die sind mir zu (hässlich)
> ...



omg du bist so einer der den ganzen tag in tanaris oder so rum creept und twinker umhaut und wenn mal n main kommt bekommste angst und haust ab
naja wayne

wenn untote net bei der horde wären hmm da könnt ich 9 meiner 10 chars auf meim server in die tonne treten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin aus überzeugung untoter (muhaha) und hordler ( einfach nettere leute da ( JA ich hab auch nen alli, den ich aber nicht mehr zock))

greetz, malchezzar


----------



## Shadow Runner (21. Januar 2008)

ich find untote passen super zur Horde, wenns dir nicht passt, dann spiel halt Allianz oder hör mit WoW auf ^^


----------



## Lanatir (21. Januar 2008)

Malchezzar schrieb:


> Allies = dumm und kindisch passt du dazu (großteils sin sie das zumindest)
> omg du bist so einer der den ganzen tag in tanaris oder so rum creept und twinker umhaut und wenn mal n main kommt bekommste angst und haust ab
> naja wayne
> 
> ...


Also ich hab sowohl horde als auch Allianz gespielt. Hordler bis auf Stufe 50, dann konnte ich das kindische gehabe nicht mehr ertragen.

Das Allianzler sich kindischer benehmen als Hordler ist ein Gerücht. Meine Erfahrung ist komplett kontrovers.

Allerdings kann ich an deiner schreibweise erlesen das du vielleicht nicht weisst was kontrovers bedeutet.

Schick mir ne PN wenn ichs dir erklären soll.


----------



## fabdiem (21. Januar 2008)

Malchezzar schrieb:


> Allies = dumm und kindisch passt du dazu (großteils sin sie das zumindest)
> omg du bist so einer der den ganzen tag in tanaris oder so rum creept und twinker umhaut und wenn mal n main kommt bekommste angst und haust ab
> naja wayne
> 
> ...



hey das is nur ein spiel

und vl gewöhnst du dir die schreibweise wie sie anscheinend in diesem spiel ab
kommt nicht gut rüber


----------



## ApoY2k (21. Januar 2008)

Horde is nicht mehr oder weniger bescheuert wie Ally auch.

Zum Glück, sonst würds bald nur noch eine Fraktion pro Server geben...


----------



## H24Lucky (21. Januar 2008)

Ich bin zwar Ally aber Untote gehören geschichtlich schon zur Horde also schei.. Vote ! 




> Nachdem sie sich von der tyrannischen Herrschaft des Lichkönigs befreien konnten, suchen einige Untote nun nach einem Weg, ihren neugefundenen freien Willen auf Dauer zu bewahren. Unter dem selbst gewählten Banner der Verlassenen folgen sie ihrer Anführerin, der dunklen Fürstin Sylvanas Windläufer, mit fanatischer Ergebenheit. Die unheilsverkündenden Ruinen von Lordaeron sind die geheime Zuflucht der dunklen Krieger, wo die schwarze Brut nun einen teuflischen Racheplan ausheckt. Tief verborgen in der labyrinthischen Finsternis von Unterstadt arbeiten Sylvanas königliche Apothekare mit unheiligem Eifer daran, eine neue Seuche zu erschaffen, die sowohl ihre verhassten Geschwister, die Geißel, als auch den Rest der Menschheit verzehren wird. Um ihre Pläne schneller zur Vollendung führen zu können, haben sich die Verlassenen mit den ihrer Ansicht nach primitiven und viehischen Völkern der Horde zusammengeschlossen, denen gegenüber sie jedoch keine echte Loyalität verspüren. Inzwischen ist es den Verlassenen gelungen, ihre neuen Verbündeten in ihren privaten Krieg gegen den gemeinsamen Feind zu verwickeln, den verhassten Lichkönig. Es wird sich zeigen, was die Zukunft für diese geschundenen Seelen bereithält: Rache. Genugtuung. Vielleicht sogar... Erlösung.



Quelle : http://wow-europe.com/de/info/races/undead.html


Also keine Disskusion wert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seacore (21. Januar 2008)

Scampie schrieb:


> Mit Ner'Zul ist das so eine Sache. Es war aber Kil'Jaeden der eine Vereinbarung mit Ner'Zul schloss. Ner'Zul hielt aber nicht Wort, da er die Orks vor der weiteren Verderbnis schützen wollte. Leider klappte das nicht und Gul'Dan war es schließlich der die Orks durch das dunkle Portal führte. Sargeras war ja mit Mediv beschäftigt.


Sry, ewig kein WC2 gezockt, ich weiß nur noch "for Zul'jin!!"^^
wobei,wenn ich mich eigentlich recht erinnere hat doch Guldan erst hinterm Tor in der Horde mitbestimmt? Naja, muss ich am wieder nachlesen^^ Zumindest war Ner'zhul der erste Ausführer und der, der die Horde beeinflusste und Guldan sein Schüler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scampie schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an welcher Stelle er es meinte. Arthas hat ja Illidan von dem Schädel von Gul'Dan erzählt, wodurch er die Macht bekommen könnte Tichondrius zu besiegen. Dies tat Arthas auf Befehl Ner'Zuls damit er mehr Freiraum bekommt, da Tichondius über Ner'Zul wachen sollte im Auftrag von Kil'Jaeden. Später (WC3:FT) ist Illidan auf der Seite von Kil'Jaeden, da Illidan einst ein Packt mit Sargeras schloss (deswegen Augenbinde und die Arkanrunen auf dem Körper). Kil'Jaeden hat ihn daran wieder erinnert.


Arthas hat Illidan von dem Schädel erzählt? Wobei, ich glaub, mir fällts grad ein. Kann sein, aber nochmal Kampagne spielen muss au net^^

Is halt nur schlimm, was manche für nen Müll erzählen, ich habs halt nu nicht so genau mit winzigen Details


----------



## Turican (21. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Horde = Böse



Was ein Schwachsinn,erzähl bloß keinem dass Du WoW spielst


----------



## Arahtor (21. Januar 2008)

untoter nein Vambire ja ^^


----------



## Lirynia (21. Januar 2008)

Ich bin mir sicher das es schon gesagt wurde, aber imho ist die Horde eher ein Haufen Leute(Völker) die dadurch verbunden wird, dass sie bei der Allianz nicht gewollt werden und alleine nichts gegen den gemeinsamen Feind Burning Legion reißen, so eine Art Notbündnis halt.

Und zu Horde ist hässlich: Ich besitze einen Charakter, eine Draenei-Kriegerin, ich mag den Hochglanz Ally style.

Ich finde die Orks irgendwo cool, ich finde die Tauren irgendwo cool, ich finde Trolle irgendwo cool und ja, irgendwo finde ich sogar Blutelfen irgendwo cool.

Und wenn ich genau nachdenke finde ich auch Untote cool.

Was mich an Untoten nervt ist: Der krüpplige Gang (gut, sie sind untot...) die halb-verschimmelt Optik (sind sie, ich weiß) und das egal welche Rüstung man nimmt das sie an der selben Stelle kaputt ist und so.

Wenn ich full t5 equippte UD warris in Shat rumstehen sehe, finde ich sie sehen immer noch aus wie lvl 15er weil die Rüstung den Charakter nicht imposant macht, wie ein full t5 equippter Taure nunmal eindeutig ist.
Wenn das nicht wäre. wären die Untoten die mit Abstand coolste Rasse in WoW, aber sie sind nunmal so. Wahrscheinlich auch gewollt so.


----------



## Hongor (21. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Horde = Böse
> 
> Untote = Böse
> 
> Also passts




Horde ist nich böse >.<

Horde ist einfach nur... anders als die Allianz.
Wie schon am anfang des Games (wenn man nen tauren wählt) gesagt wird: Die friedlichen tauren...
oder aber die trolle... auch eigentlich friedlich.

Also: Horde ungleich böse


----------



## luXz (21. Januar 2008)

au ja UDs sind geil
aber blutelfen sind i-wie anderes Ufer^^ villt kann man die mal gegen Lepragnome tauschen also wenn wir 2009 lepragnome kriegen würden wärs ja mal obergeil

und natürlich sind wir BÖHSE!!! BRUTALE ORCS , HINTERLISTIGE UNTOTE  , GRAUSAME TROLLE , ?stampfende tauren? , und die Blutelfen gehören nicht dazu^^


----------



## Crawler18 (21. Januar 2008)

@ Suyou
Náyla. hat vollkommen Recht. Die Untoten, wie wir sie aus WoW kennen, haben nichts mit der brennenden Legion zu tun, die aus Wc3 bekannt ist.
Auch ich beziehe mich auf Sylvanas Windrunner, die von Arthas getötet und zur Banshee gemacht worden ist. Die gesamte Geschichte wird im Wc3-Addon The Frozen Throne erzählt... 
Dort erfährt man auch, dass Sylvanas Ihren freien Willen erhält weil der Lich König an Macht verliert. Sie hat nun keinen anderen Gedanken als Rache an Arthas zu üben. Dieser jedoch "entkommt" nach Northrend. Im weiteren Verlauf der Kampagne zieht sie selbstständig gegen die brennende Legion. Sie tötet die drei Schreckenslords Balnnazar, Tichondrius und (den letzten weis ich jetzt net im Kopf, aber er hat seine Brüder verraten und wurde dann von Sylvanas umgebracht).
Und dann kommt der entscheidene Satz von Sylvanas, dass ihr "Volk", dass unter Ihrer "Kontrolle" steht von nun an "die Verlassenen" genannt werden soll. 
Schau dir mal den Vorspann der Untoten an, und du wirst sehen, dass die Untoten der Horde, die Verlassenen sind.
Falls noch irgendwelche Fehler zu finden sind (außer Rechtschreibfehler, die könnt ihr behalten) dann bitte noch ergänzen
Gruß
Korona
Hexenmeisterin - Tirion


----------



## Shad'huun (21. Januar 2008)

Ja auf jeden... und die aussage dass die untoten eigentlich nix mit der horde zu tun haben ist auch völlig für n a........ nämlich die ud die mann aus den vorherigen wc-titeln kennt... sind ja nich die ud aus wow... naja nich ganz zumindest... die ud aus wow haben sich quasi vom lich könig abgekapselt und kämpfen jetz mit der horde zusammen gegen den lich könig... oder wie willst dir sonst erklären dass im ud-startgebiet zu 90% undeads umhaust^^

mfg, for the horde, und lg Shad'huun


----------



## Seacore (21. Januar 2008)

Crawler18 schrieb:


> @ Suyou
> Náyla. hat vollkommen Recht. Die Untoten, wie wir sie aus WoW kennen, haben nichts mit der brennenden Legion zu tun, die aus Wc3 bekannt ist.
> Auch ich beziehe mich auf Sylvanas Windrunner, die von Arthas getötet und zur Banshee gemacht worden ist. Die gesamte Geschichte wird im Wc3-Addon The Frozen Throne erzählt...
> Dort erfährt man auch, dass Sylvanas Ihren freien Willen erhält weil der Lich König an Macht verliert. Sie hat nun keinen anderen Gedanken als Rache an Arthas zu üben. Dieser jedoch "entkommt" nach Northrend. Im weiteren Verlauf der Kampagne zieht sie selbstständig gegen die brennende Legion. Sie tötet die drei Schreckenslords Balnnazar, Tichondrius und (den letzten weis ich jetzt net im Kopf, aber er hat seine Brüder verraten und wurde dann von Sylvanas umgebracht).
> ...


Nachdem Prinz Arthas Menethil Illidan überzeugen konnte, kehrt er zurück nach Lordaeron. Dort besprechen die drei verbliebenen Schreckenslords Balnazzar, Varimathras und Detheroc, die damit beauftragt wurden, das Land während Lord Archimondes Abwesenheit zu regieren, ihre weiteren Pläne.
Fehler...^^
Der letzte Schreckenslord hat sich ihr als erstes angeschlossen um seine eigene Haut zu retten und hat seine Brüder verraten und er steht neben ihr im Thronsaal^^ Varimathras heißt der

Tichondrius war der, von dem Arthas in der geißelkampagne die Befehle erhält.


----------



## Prenne (21. Januar 2008)

da merkt man das du bei der story vonwc 3 nicht aufgepasst hast

spiel noch mal die beiden undead campagnen da wird alles fein säuberlich erklärt


----------



## Seacore (21. Januar 2008)

Prenne schrieb:


> da merkt man das du bei der story vonwc 3 nicht aufgepasst hast
> 
> spiel noch mal die beiden undead campagnen da wird alles fein säuberlich erklärt


Wen meinst du? Sicher Shad'huun?

Und Tichondrius wurde von Illidan getötet, nachdem dieser die Macht des Schädels des Guldans hatte. grad mal anchgelesen. :>


----------



## Redtim (21. Januar 2008)

ganz einfach:
Die Untoten hassen die Allianz die Tauren/Orc´s/Trolle =Horde hassen die Allianz

daraus folgt: ein bündniss 
denk mal Geschichte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nypha (21. Januar 2008)

Das mit den Tauren war doch wenn ich mich nich täussche soo das...
da es ja auch eh kein wirliches "gut" und "böße" gibt (außer ansichtssache)
dass die Tauren eigentlich nur friedlich ihr Leben leben wollen.. sie sind sehr natur verbunden und das alles firedlich und schön in den Wäldern Feldern etc bleibt ist den ungemein wichtig.Doch als die Menschen kamen und forschungen machten über das Land zerstörten sie dabei auch .. gewollt oder nich gewollt teils die Natur.
Die tauren sind dann auch i.wann soweit ICH weiß "abgehauen" und hatten öfters kämpfe mit den menschen getrieben... i.wann haben die Orcs ihnen dabei geholfen da sie auch "nur" ihre neue heimat in ruhe aufbauen wollten aber die menschen ihnen dabei störten...

und menschen sind wie öfters erwähnt eh nur von diesen vorurteilen bzw ersten blick gelenkt... alles was nich menschlich aussieht ist schlecht ende...


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Januar 2008)

Nypha schrieb:


> Das mit den Tauren war doch wenn ich mich nich täussche soo das...
> da es ja auch eh kein wirliches "gut" und "böße" gibt (außer ansichtssache)
> dass die Tauren eigentlich nur friedlich ihr Leben leben wollen.. sie sind sehr natur verbunden und das alles firedlich und schön in den Wäldern Feldern etc bleibt ist den ungemein wichtig.Doch als die Menschen kamen und forschungen machten über das Land zerstörten sie dabei auch .. gewollt oder nich gewollt teils die Natur.
> Die tauren sind dann auch i.wann soweit ICH weiß "abgehauen" und hatten öfters kämpfe mit den menschen getrieben... i.wann haben die Orcs ihnen dabei geholfen da sie auch "nur" ihre neue heimat in ruhe aufbauen wollten aber die menschen ihnen dabei störten...
> ...



Jap. So wars. Wer WC3 spielt/gespielt hat, wird es wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ero_of_gilneas (21. Januar 2008)

Trunks89 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich Bin Stolzer alli hab noch nie hordler gemacht die sind mir zu (hässlich)
> ...





Ähm ja also Ich spiele Ally und das gerne aber DU bist eine Schande  für die Allianz.
Des weiteren spiele ich auch einen Menschen, ähm ja allso story mäsig finde ich es schade das die Menschen in großen und ganzen nicht die anderen Völker aktzeptieren. Klar gibt einige in der Geschichte die gut waren und offen allen voran natürlich Lady Proutmore die sich sogar gegen ihren Vater getstellt hat um Thrall zu helfen. Ich würde persönlich gerne echt friedlich mit Hordis zusammen spielen und von ihnen lernen. Naja ich habe immer noch die hoffnung das die Menschen sich wandeln und offener werden, ich  haue z.b. keine hordis oder so um wenn sie pvp haben und low sind oder ich helfe ihnen bei irgend welschen mob umhauen wenn es geht. 
Deshalb:

For the Horde & Alliance

mfg ich


----------



## Dunham (21. Januar 2008)

Suyou schrieb:


> !(Prister können Untote reviven ööhh joar? sind die dann net wieder lebendig !)



also vorab: nen kumpel von mir meinte mal, warum der priester den undeath ned shakelt und hat den zusammengeschnautzt bis er nach ner zeit selber auf seine dummheit aufmerksam geworden ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


naja und dann ncoh was zu den uds im allgm.
ihnen ist der völkerbund eig recht egal aber von der horde haben sie halte mehr als von den allis.
bei der horde haben sie halt mehr möglichkeit ihre dunklen racheakten durchzuführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nypha (22. Januar 2008)

bei manchen quests sagen sie auch das sie eig nur ein mittel suchen um ALLES leben und Lich King etc in untote zu machen..

aus ihrer sicht ist das nur ein zweckbündnis mit der Horde, wobei zb Trolle Orcs und Tauren friedlich und freiwillig miteinnander leben..

vllt werden die untoten so oder so ihren eigenen weg gehen... in WoW 2 aber das glaub ich nich


----------



## Serpilian (22. Januar 2008)

Suyou schrieb:


> Tach Buffed Community !
> 
> also mich würde ja mal eure Meinung zu Untoten in WoW interessieren . Untote haben ja im Vorspiel (Warcraft3) nix mit der Horde am Hut und mit den Ally´s erst recht nicht , also ist und bleibt für jeden Feind .Nun sind sie ja schon seit längerem (*g*) bei der Horde ohne jeglichen geschichtlichen Grund ... einfach so da,
> also postet wir ihr das findet !(Prister können Untote reviven ööhh joar? sind die dann net wieder lebendig !)
> ...




hab mir nich alles durchgelesen, aber die untoten der horde haben einen geschichtlichen hintergrund. es sind die verlassenen! sie haben sich von arthas und der geißel losgesagt!


----------



## Phobius (22. Januar 2008)

Meine bescheidene Meinung:

Ja, die Untoten sind eigentlich die Feinder der Horde wie auch der Allianz.
Aber da die als spielbare Klasse einfach dazu gehören ... naja ... Allianz ist geschichtlich ein bissel schwierig unterzubringen ... Ob es bei der Horde nun leichter ist?
Gute Frage ... aber ich denke mal da die Allianz 4 Rassen hat (Mensch, Nachtelf, Gnom Zwerg) und die Horde nur 3 hätte (Orcs, Tauren und Trolle) musste man sie ja eher zur Horde stecken. Und ich entsinne mich auch irgendwie da dran dass die Geschichte ingame ein bissel verwurschtelt wurde um das passend zu machen.

Alles in allem ja die gehören da hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey.D Luffy (22. Januar 2008)

also wenn ich mir irgendein stragtegie spiel kaufe und les oder seh das es mehere fraktionene gibt , und eine heißt jetzt ( z.B.) "Menschen Allianz" und die zweite "Die Chaos Legion" oder "Die Grünhäute"  sind die zweite fraktion mir persönlich lieber als Menschen weil (sind meistens SF spiele) die einfach auf anderen planeten landen und sich für schlauer halten und beanspruchen dann den planeten für sich selbst ,und wenn die bewohner sie sich  dagegen wehren, sagen die "Menschen" sie sind böse und müssen ausgerootet werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

könnt jetzt rummerkern wenn was nicht stimmen sollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (22. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Horde = Böse
> 
> Untote = Böse
> 
> Also passts




ehm...ich glaube du hast den schuss nich gehört....untote = böse aber horde nö


----------

